# HWBot Team Cup - ehemals Country Cup, ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread



## Lippokratis (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Den Anfang in 2013 macht der Team Cup, der am 1. Februar startet. Der Thread soll als Quelle für Information dienen und die Möglichkeit bieten, das sich die User über den Cup austauschen.


*HWBot Team Cup*---------------------- *beendet*---------------------- *PCGH 11. Platz*
Diskussionsthread: The official HWBOT Team Cup 2013 thread. - hwbot.org
Falls etwas unklar ist, ist immer das, was bei HWbot steht, richtig!!
Hintergrund hinzugefügt.

*Contest 1: Super 1M mit verschiedenen CPU Generationen  Start 1.2.2013 - Ende 30.4.2013*Stage #1: Coppermine CPU Sockel 370 (alle erlaubt)PCGH: 106,463 (15.)
​
Stage #2: Thunderbird CPU Sockel A (alle außer Athlon 1300, 1333, 1400) PCGH: 61,812 (7.)​ 
Stage #3: Northwodd CPU Sockel 478 (nur Pentium 4 1,6 - 2,5GHz (FSB 100);2,4 - 3,06 GHz (133FSB)PCGH: -
​anscheinend keine FSB 200 CPUs (Erscheinungsjahr max 2002))

Stage #4: Thoroughbred Sockel A (alle erlaubt)PCGH: 41.343 (15.)​
Stage #5: Gallatin, Prescott Sockel 478 und 775 (non 64bit) (alle erlaubt außer P4 506, P4 516, P4 517,  P4 524, P4 5X1, P4 6X0, P4 6X2, P4 3,73GHz EE) PCGH: 28.953 (19.)​
Stage #6: Clawhammer, Winchester Sockel 939 (alle erlaubt)PCGH: 30,829 (14.)
​

Stage #7: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B3) Sockel 775 (nur Core 2 E6X00, X6800, QX6700 mit B2 Stepping)PCGH: 13.125 (20.)​
Stage #8: Brisbane (G1), Egypt,Italy,Orleans (F2), Windsor,Santa Ana (F2), Santa Rosa (F2) Sockel AM2 (alle erlaubt mitdem genannten Stepping außer Athlon 64 6000+ und 6400+) PCGH:​27.734 (15.)​
Stage #9: Bloomfield Sockel 1366 (nur Core i7 920, 940, Extreme 965; C0/C1 Stepping)PCGH:​8,719 (6.)​
Stage #10: Agena, Kuma, Toliman Sockel AM2+ (alle erlaubt)PCGH: -
​
Stage #11: Gulftown Sockel 1366 (nur Core i7 970, Extreme 980X, Xeon W3670 und W3680)PCGH: 8.234 (4.)
​
Stage #12: Deneb, Thuban, Zosma Sockel AM2+/AM3 (alle erlaubt außer Phenome II X4 650T, X4 975 BE, X4 980BE, X4 B99) PCGH: 12.922 (10.)​
Stage #13: Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge-E Sockel 1155/2011 (aller erlaubt)PCGH: 5,328 (1.)​
Stage #14: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver Sockel FM1/2, AM3+ (alle erlaubt)PCGH:​12,781 (4.)​​Gedanken zur Stage:


> Coppermine: Am besten einen E wegen dem Multi. DIe EB haben zu kleine Multis, da fast alle Sockel 370 Boards nur um die 200MHz FSB machen (+/- 10%). Als Board für einen Coppermine ist ein Cusl2-C das Optimum. VMod ist sicherlich hilfreich, aber nicht zwingend notwendig
> 
> Thunderbird: der Athlon 1266 ist der schnellste erlaubte. Aber im Grunde ist es egal welchen Thunderbird über 1GHz man nimmt. Dank Bleistift-Trick (L1 Brücken mit einem Bleistift verbinden) sind alle unlockbar für höhere Multis. Sockel A heißt auf Board-Seite ein Abit NF7 (-S) oder DFI nfI UltraB. Hauptsache ein nForce2 Board samt Dual Channel DDR RAM. Möglichst hohen FSB fahren und RAM dazu immer synchron laufen lassen. Ob man FSB 200 erreicht weis ich nicht, daher wird wohl jeder DDR RAM der DDR400 mit Cl2 2-2-5 schafft reichen. Ansonsten die üblichen low latency Chips von Winbond (BH5, CH5 etc.). *Bitte bei unlocked CPUs* oder wenn CPU-Z nicht die komplette Typenbezeichung anzeigt, *ein Foto vom Prozessor mit posten* wo man die Aufschrift auf dem Prozessor lesen kann
> 
> ...


Punkteverteilung: 50 - 41 - 36 - 32 - 28 - 26 - 24 - 22 - 20 - 19 - 18 - 17 - 16 - ... - 1 - ... - 1

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum :  The official HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC1: 1M Challenge thread. - hwbot.org
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Contest 2: 3DMark03 (single GPU) mit verschiedenen GPU Generationen  Start 1.2.2013 - Ende 30.4.2013*Stage #1: Coppermine vs. Thunderbird (Geforce 2 vs. Radeon 7000)----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -
erlaubt sind alle Coppermine und Thunderbird außer Athlon 1300, 1333, 1400
Geforce 2 MX, GTS, Pro, Ultra; Radeon 7200 SDR und DDR

Stage #2: Northwood vs. Throroughbred (Geforce 4 vs. Radeon 9000)--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 5905 (12.)
erlaubt sind CPUs siehe Contest 1 Stage 3 und 4
Geforce 4 MX 420 ... , MX 440 ..., MX 460 .., Ti 4200 ..., Ti 440, Ti 4600; Radeon 9500 ..., 9700 ... (genaue Auflistung bei HWbot)

Stage #3: Prescott vs. Clawhammer (Geforce 6 vs. Radeon X800)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 13955 (15.)
erlaubt sind CPUs siehe Contest 1 Stage 5 und 6
Geforce 6200...; 6600...; 6800 ... (nur AGP außer GTO); Radeon X700.., X800... , X850 XT PE (genaue Auflistung bei HWbot)

Stage #4: Conroe vs. Windsor (Geforce 8 vs. Radeon X1000)-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 42879 (13.)
erlaubt sind CPUs siehe Contest 1 Stage 7 und 8
Geforce 8 8800GTS 640MB, 8800GTX, Radeon alle X1000 außer X1550, X1650, X1650GT, X1950GT

Stage #5:Bloomfield vs. Agena (Geforce 200 vs. Radeon HD4000)-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 80401 (2.)
erlaubt sind CPUs siehe Contest 1 Stage 9 und AMD mit Agena Kern
Geforce GTX 260 ..., GTX 280; Radeon HD 45X0, HD46X0 ..., HD 48X0 (genaue Auflistung bei HWbot)

Stage #6: Gulftown vs. Deneb (Geforce 500 vs. Radeon HD5000)-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 92560 (11.)
erlaubt sind CPUs siehe Contest 1 Stage 10 und AMD mit Deneb Kern
Geforce GTX 570, GTX 580; Radeon HD5450..., HD55X0 ..., HD 5640, HD57X0, HD58X0 (genaue Auflistung bei HWbot)

Stage #7: Ivy Bridge vs. Piledriver (Geforce 600 vs. Radeon HD7000)---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -
erlaubt sind CPUs mit Ivy Bridge und Piledriver Kern
alle Geforce 600 Serie und Radeon HD700 Serie
​Gedanken zur Stage:


> Stage1: Unterbau müsste der Thunderbird samt DDR schneller sein. bei Der GPU würde ich mal aus dem Bauch heraus auf Gefeorce 2 Ultra tippen.
> 
> Stage 2: Radeon 9700 Pro. Bei Unterbau bin ich mir nicht sicher. Könnte aber der Northwodd bei hohen Frequenzen über 4 GHz schneller sein. Aber das am besten austesten.
> 
> ...


Punkteverteilung: 50 - 41 - 36 - 32 - 28 - 26 - 24 - 22 - 20 - 19 - 18 - 17 - 16 - ... - 1 - ... - 1

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC2: 3DMark03 Single GPU Historical Battle thread. - hwbot.org
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Contest 3: 3Dmark Vantage mit verschiedenen CPU Generationen  Start 1.2.2013 - Ende 30.4.2013*

keine Einschränkung bei der Grafikkarte und ProzessoranzahlStage #1: Northwodd CPU Sockel 478 (nur Pentium 4 1,6 - 2,5GHz (FSB 100);2,4 - 3,06 GHz (133FSB)--------------------------------------PCGH: 3373 (7.)
anscheinend keine FSB 200 CPUs (Erscheinungsjahr max 2002))

Stage #2: Gallatin, Prescott Sockel 478 und 775 (non 64bit) (alle erlaubt außer P4 506, P4 516, P4 517,  P4 524,-------------------------PCGH: 6144 (15.)
P4 5X1, P4 6X0, P4 6X2, P4 3,73GHz EE)

Stage #3: Clawhammer, Winchester Sockel 939 (alle erlaubt)----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -

Stage #4: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B2) Sockel 775 (nur Core 2 E6X00, X6800, QX6700 mit B2 Stepping)-------------------------------------PCGH: 12483 (14.)

Stage #5: Brisbane (G1), Egypt,Italy,Orleans (F2), Windsor,Santa Ana (F2), Santa Rosa (F2) Sockel AM2 (alle erlaubt mit--------------PCGH: 8614 (11.)
dem genannten Stepping außer Athlon 64 600+ und 6400+)

Stage #6: Bloomfield Sockel 1366 (nur Core i7 920, 940, Extreme 965)---------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -

Stage #7: Agena, Kuma, Toliman Sockel AM2+ (alle erlaubt)-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -

Stage #8: Gulftown Sockel 1366 (nur Core i7 970, Extreme 980X, Xeon W3670 und W3680)-----------------------------------------------------PCGH: 42834 (11.)

Stage #9: Deneb, Thuban, Zosma Sockel AM2+/AM3 (alle erlaubt außer Phenome II X4 650T, X4 975 BE, X4 980BE, X4 B99)----------PCGH: -

Stage #10: Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge-E Sockel 1155/2011 (aller erlaubt)-------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: -

Stage #11: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver Sockel FM1/2, AM3+ (alle erlaubt)-------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH: 9215 (25.)​

Gedanken zur Stage:


> siehe bei den anderen Stages


Punkteverteilung: 50 - 41 - 36 - 32 - 28 - 26 - 24 - 22 - 20 - 19 - 18 - 17 - 16 - ... - 1 - ... - 1

Diskussionsthread  im HWBot Forum : http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67237
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Contest 4: Live Benching     Start 1.2.2013 - Ende 30.4.2013

*Vorraussetzung ist eine öffentlich zugängliche Live Benchsession mit mindestens 50 Besuchern (keine team Mitglieder). Fotos vom Benchstand/Location und ein Eventbericht sind Vorraussetzungen für ein gütiges Ergebnis. Es gibt keine Limitierung der Hardware

Stage #1: Cat Zilla-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH:

Stage #2: CPU-Z-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH:

Stage #3: Aquamark------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PCGH:​

Gedanken zur Stage:


> was soll man dazu schreiben


Punkteverteilung: 50 - 45 - 40 - 35 - 30 - 25 - ... - 25 *(mindeszen 25 Punkte für ein Ergebniss!!)*

Diskussionsthread  im HWBot Forum : http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67238
*
*Die Regeln  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot allgemein. Dazu kommen, dass die  Ergebnisse neu sein müssen und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden  muss.
Das offizielle Hintergrundbild ist zu verwenden (siehe Anhang oder auf der HWBot Seite).

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*alte Challenges*


Spoiler



HWBot Challenge September: 3Dmark 01 mit älteren Grafikkarten

*PCGH: 11. Platz insgesamt

* Stage 1: 3Dfx  bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 2483 (4.)

Stage 2: 3DLabs ---------

Stage 3: Intel ------------

Stage 4: S3 ---------------

Stage 5: Matrox -----------

Stage 6: SiS  --------------

Regel sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden muss.
Ausnahmen werden wohl für Karten gemacht,  die kein 32bit Farbtiefe beherrschen, aber nur für den Contest.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge September 2011 thread. - hwbot.org

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> beste Karten:
> 3dfx: Voodoo 5
> 3dlabs: wildcat VP870 oder neuer (kenne mich mit 3dlabs nicht so gut aus)
> intel: HD 3000 GPU in einem 2600K
> ...


HWBot Challenge Oktober: maximale RAM Frequenz bei fester CL Latenz

*PCGH: 8. Platz insgesamt*

Stage 1: CL2--------bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 295.1 (4.)
​ Stage 2: CL4--------bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 603.7 (9.)

Stage 3: CL6--------bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 1032.7 (10.)

Stage 4: CL8--------bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 1176.7 (8.) 

Stage 5: CL10-------bis jetzt bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 1305.5 (5.) 


Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss.
Es werden nur CPU-Z Valis gebraucht, also nur Single Channel etc. benchen und einen schnellen Finger auf F7 legen.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge October 2011 thread. - hwbot.org

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Overall-Liste für RAM-Frequenzen zur Orientierung : Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> CL2 - Stage: Wird wohl DDR1 RAM sein. Da TCCD Speicher nicht sehr  gut ist mit niedrigen Latenzen, ist wohl Winbond BH5 oder CH5 gefragt.  So als Richtwert - BH5 macht ca. 250MHz mit CL2 bei >3,5V. Plattform  wird ein Sockel 939 System von DFI (vRAM bis 4V) das ideale sein.  Vielleicht auch DDR2, falls man den auf CL2 bekommt.
> 
> geht nur mit DDR, weil DDR2 minimal CL3 kann - Danke Stephan
> ...


HWBot Challenge November: maximale CPU Frequenz bei verschiedenen AMD Generationen

*PCGH: 10. Platz insgesamt*

Stage 1: AMD K6  bisher bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 630 (4.)--------
​ Stage 2: AMD K7  bisher bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 2902.77 (5.)

Stage 3: AMD K8  bisher bestes PCGH Ergebnis: 3196.99 (10.)

Stage 4: AMD K10    ---------

Stage 5: AMD Vision   -------------


Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss.
Es werden nur CPU-Z Valis gebraucht, also *Dice* und *LN2* besorgen und einen schnellen Finger auf F7 legen.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge November 2011 thread. - hwbot.org

Als kleinen Bonus kann man einen *Bulldozer gewinnen*. Man muss nur *eine Stage gewinnen* und mit *etwas Glück* bekommt man dann den Bulldozer.

Punkte fürs Team gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Die Tabelle ist ein guter Wegweise welcher Chip in welcher Challenge benutzt werden sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HWBot Challenge Dezember: wPrime mit Sockel 775 - unterschiedliche Kerne - *Platz 4 führt zum Sieg!*

*PCGH: 2.Platz insgesamt*

Stage 1:Conroe        PCGH: 3. Platz
​ Stage 2: Kentsfield   PCGH: 5.Platz

Stage 3: Wolfdale     PCGH: 2.Platz

Stage 4: Yorkfield     PCGH: 6.Platz

Stage 5: Smithfield & Pressler    PCGH: 1.Platz (Blackbolt )


Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss.
Dieses mal kommt es nicht auf Top Ergebnisse an. Die meisten Punkte bekommt der, der in einer Stage 4. wird.

Punkteverteilung:
Platz 1 - 10
Platz 2 - 8
Platz 3 - 6
Platz 4 - 15
Platz 5 - 5
jeweils einer weniger bis Platz 10 - 1 Punkt
Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Diesen Monats gehts es weniger ums Übertakten eher darum die anderen  Teams einzuschätzen. Taktik ist wohl, möglichst viele Ergebnisse zu  machen mit hoher Streuung und am Ende (an Silvester, super Idee ^^) dann  die Ergebnisse so zu editieren das man auf den 4. Platz kommt.
> 
> Mehr kann man da wohl nicht zu sagen.


HWBot Challenge Januar: 3DMark06 - unterschiedlicher Kernanzahl - *Punkteverteilung beachten!* 

(Multi-Sockel-Systeme sind erlaubt, also ein Dual Sockel System mit je  einem Single Core kann man in der 1x CPU Kategorie benutzen)


Stage 1: 1x CPU          PCGH: 16. Platz
​ Stage 2: 2x CPU

Stage 3: 3x CPU

Stage 4: 4x CPU         PCGH: 25. Platz

Stage 5: 6x CPU


Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss.
*Dieses mal ist ein Hintergrundbild zu benutzen*. Ich habe es unten angehangen.
Dieses mal gibt es eine andere Punkteverteilung. Man muss nicht erster sein um die vollen Punkte abzuräumen.

Punkteverteilung:


# 1 - *10 points*
# 2 - 8 points
# 3 - 6 points
# 4 - 4 points
# 5 - 2 points
# 6 - *10 points*
# 7 - 8 points
# 8 - 6 points
# 9 - 4 points
# 10 - 2 points
# 11 - *10 points*
# 12 (and lower) - 0 points

Sieger der Challenge ist das das Team, was die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge January 2012 thread. - hwbot.org

Punkte für(s) Member (Team) gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Wie schon im Dezember wieder eine Variation der Punkteverteilung. Bei  der wird es wohl auf ein Endergebnis hinauslaufen, bei dem sehr viele  Team gleiche Punkte haben und dann zählen die Stagesiege. Also ruhig auf  den ersten Platz schielen .
> 
> Da sowohl der 1., 6. und 11. volle Punkte bekommen, kann man mit jeder  Hardware-Konfiguration teilnehmen. Wer noch tipps braucht für 06er  schaut hier mal rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html


HWBot Challenge Februar: alles mögliche

(keine ES CPUs, keine Kernfreischaltung,keine Limitierung bei der GPU Anzahl)


*PCGH: 5. Platz insgesamt*

Stage 1: 3DMark Vantage mit einem Allendale/Conroe/Kentsfield  (Verification Link benötigt)     ______PCGH: 4. (26233)
​ Stage 2: 3DMark06 mit einer Sockel 939 CPU  (Verification Link benötigt)                                 _____________________PCGH: 9. (11290)

Stage 3: 3DMark03 mit einem Pentium 4 (kein Pentium D)   (Verification Link benötigt)___________              PCGH: 8. (64044)

Stage 4: 3DMark01 ohne einen Intel oder AMD Prozessor __________________________________                                                      PCGH: 6. (6570)



Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss. 
*Dieses mal ist ein Hintergrundbild zu benutzen*. Ich habe es unten angehangen (Eisbären).
Dieses mal ist die Punkteverteilung wieder so wie sie sein sollte. Der Beste bekommt die meisten Punkte

Punkteverteilung:


# 1 - 25 points
# 2 - 18 points
# 3 - 16 points
# 4 - 15 points
# 5 - 14 points
.......
 # 18 - 1 points

Sieger der Challenge ist das das Team, was die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge February 2012 thread. - hwbot.org

Punkte für(s) Member (Team) gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Stage 1: Quad Core - Q6XXX und dazu eine/zwei sehr aktuelle GPU ala 7970  oder GTX580. Dual Core sollte wohl zu langsam sein um mit einem  Quadcore mithalten zu können.
> 
> Stage 2: Dual Core plus aktuelle GPUs  (Athlon 64 X2 3800+<, Opteron 165<, Athlon FX 60)
> 
> ...


HWBot Challenge März: Ruhe in Frieden Abit - maximaler FSB mit Abit Boards

*PCGH: 3. Platz insgesamt*


Stage 1: Sockel A___________________________________PCGH: 263.11 (9.)
​ Stage 2: Sockel 775                                 ____________________________ ____PCGH: 525.06 (5.)

Stage 3: Sockel 478_________________________________              PCGH: 284.58 (4.)

Stage 4: Slot 1_____________________________________                                                      PCGH: 173.62 (4.)

Stage 5: Sockel 754/ Sockel 939 / Sockel AM2(+)__________PCGH: 237.35 (9.)


Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss. 
Dieses mal ist die Punkteverteilung wieder so wie sie sein sollte. Der Beste bekommt die meisten Punkte

Punkteverteilung:


# 1 - 25 points
# 2 - 18 points
# 3 - 16 points
# 4 - 15 points
# 5 - 14 points
.......
 # 18 - 1 points

Sieger der Challenge ist das das Team, was die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : hwbot.org

Punkte für(s) Member (Team) gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Stage 1: Sockel A und Abit das passt wie die Faust auf Auge - NF7, NF7-S, AN7 ...
> 
> Stage 2: Sockel 775 und Abit sieht es wohl schon schwieriger aus. Gibt  sicherlich Abit Bords mit  P35 (IP35 Pro), X38 (IX38 Quad-GT) und X48  (IX48 GT3) Chipsatz, aber welches da jetzt das beste ist, weiß ich  nicht. Falls wer ein Abit 775 Board hat einfach takten, die sollten alle  mehr wie 500 Mhz machen
> 
> ...


HWBot Challenge April: Geforce 8800

*PCGH: 1. Platz insgesamt*  -  Super Arbeit der8auer und crazzzy85 


Stage 1: 3Dmark01 - Single GPU_________________________________PCGH: 121844 (1.)
​ Stage 2: 3DMark03 - Single GPU                                 ____________________________ ____PCGH: 68634 (1.)

Stage 3: 3DMark06 - so viel GPUs wie ihr wollt_____________________              PCGH: 35068 (2.)



Regel  sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die   Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden   muss. *Dieses mal ist ein Hintergrundbild zu benutzen*. Ich habe es unten angehangen (brennende Karte).
Dieses mal ist die Punkteverteilung wieder so wie sie sein sollte. Der Beste bekommt die meisten Punkte

Punkteverteilung:


# 1 - 25 points
# 2 - 18 points
# 3 - 16 points
# 4 - 15 points
# 5 - 14 points
.......
 # 18 - 1 points

Sieger der Challenge ist das das Team, was die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge April 2012 thread. - hwbot.org

Punkte für(s) Member (Team) gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Stage 1: Sandy/Ivy Bridge plus gemoddete 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512MB oder 8800 Ultra und Dice/LN². Treiber sicherlich 169.21
> 
> Stage 2: Sandy/Ivy Bridge plus gemoddete 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512MB oder  8800 Ultra und DIce/LN². Treiber - keine Ahnung - bitte posten wer was  weiß
> 
> Stage 3: Sandy/Ivy Bridge plus gemoddete 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512MB oder  8800 Ultra und Dice/LN². Welches die beste Anzahl ist weiß ich leider  nicht, da kann sich gerne jemand der Ahnung hat melden. Aber sicherlich  wird mehr als eine Karte benötigt


HWBot Challenge Mai: 3DMark01

*PCGH: 5. Platz insgesamt*


Stage 1: 3Dmark01 - Nvidia_________________________________PCGH: 123030 (6.)

Stage 2: 3DMark01 - AMD/ATI ____________________________ __PCGH: 116844 (7.)

Stage 3: 3DMark01 - Intel__________________________________ PCGH: 22474 (14.)

Stage 4: 3DMark01 - S3____________________________________PCGH: 14362 (6.)

Stage 5: 3DMark01 - SiS___________________________________ PCGH: 8660 (2.)



Regel sind wie immer die selben wie für HWBot. Dazu kommen, das die Ergebnisse neu sein sollten und ein Foto vom System mit gepostet werden muss.
*Dieses mal ist ein Hintergrundbild zu benutzen*. Ich habe es unten angehangen (awesome).
Dieses mal ist die Punkteverteilung wieder so wie sie sein sollte. Der Beste bekommt die meisten Punkte

Punkteverteilung:

    # 1 - 25 points
    # 2 - 18 points
    # 3 - 16 points
    # 4 - 15 points
    # 5 - 14 points
    .......
    # 18 - 1 points


Sieger der Challenge ist das das Team, was die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge May 2012 thread. - hwbot.org

Punkte für(s) Member (Team) gibt es auch noch dank der Challenge - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews (Unterpunkt 3.2.4)

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> Stage 1: Sandy/Ivy Bridge plus GTX Karte. Anzahl egal. SLI vlt. schneller.
> 
> Stage 2: Sandy/Ivy Bridge plus 7970 - keine Ahnung - bitte posten wer was weiß, ist ATI
> 
> ...


*HWBot Team Cup*

*PCGH 13. mit 221 Punkten* - Ein dickes Dankeschön an alle aktiven Bencher beim Cup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Contest 1: "Geforce History Tour" - Nvidia Generationen im 3DMark03 benchen (1x GPU) - 1.Juni bis 31. August beendet
*PCGH 11. mit 96 Punkten*Stage 1: Geforce 256 _______________PCGH: 344 (3. - Barisan)
Stage 2: Geforce 2 _________________PCGH: 487 (4. - Barisan)
Stage 3: Geforce 3 _________________PCGH: ---
Stage 4: Geforce 4 _________________PCGH: 2261 (13. - Barisan)
Stage 5: Geforce 5 _________________PCGH: 8636 (6. - Barisan)
Stage 6: Geforce 6 _________________PCGH: 17458 (12. - Lippokratis)
Stage 7: Geforce 7 _________________PCGH: 18544 (20. - Lippokratis)
Stage 8: Geforce 8 _________________PCGH: 59038 (8. - Icke&Er)
Stage 9: Geforce 9 _________________PCGH: 44444 (20. - Jazzman)
Stage 10: Geforce 200______________ PCGH: 83567 (8. - Icke&Er)
Stage 11: Geforce 400 ______________PCGH: ---
Stage 12: Geforce 500______________ PCGH: 151547 (4. - Masterchief79)
Stage 13: Geforce 600 ______________PCGH: ---​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC1: - hwbot.org

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> Stage 1: da es nur eine Geforce 256 gibt, wird es wohl bei  der Karte bleiben. Am besten mit DDR Speicher. Da es eine AGP 4x Karte  ist, sollte sie auf dem Asrock 4Core ... AGP Board laufen in Kombination  mit einen schnellen Sockel 775 Dual Core (>E4600; > E5200;  Modelle mit freien Multi). vMods an der Karte sind sicherlich hilfreich,  ich gucke mal ob ich welche finde, ansonsten mal hier nachfragen. Für den Treiber mal bei den Top 5 Ergebnissen im Bot nach gucken.
> 
> Stage 2: Geforce 2 Ti/Ultra plus Asrock AGP Board. vMods an  der Karte sind sicherlich hilfreich, ich gucke mal ob ich welche finde,  ansonsten mal hier nachfragen. Für den Treiber mal bei den Top 5  Ergebnissen im Bot nach gucken.
> 
> ...





​ Contest 2: "Core2 OC" - Core2 Prozessoren im UCBench - 1. Juni bis 15. Juli beendet
*PCGH 12. mit 54 Punkten*Stage 1: Core 2 2000______________ PCGH: 419.0 (10. - Lippokratis)
Stage 2: Core 2 3000______________ PCGH: 571.3 (5. - Masterchief79)
Stage 3: Core 2 4000______________ PCGH: 325.3 (15. - Lippokratis)
Stage 4: Core 2 5000______________ PCGH: 532.3 (6. - Blackbolt)
Stage 5: Core 2 6000______________ PCGH: 827.3 (9. - Masterchief79)
Stage 6: Core 2 7000______________ PCGH: ----------
Stage 7: Core 2 8000______________ PCGH: 467.7 (15. - Lippokratis)
​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC2: - hwbot.org

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> Bei den Core 2 Prozessoren mit niedrigen FSB und hohen Multi braucht man  etwas Glück. Dort limitiert meistens irgendwann der FSB. Da hilft dann  die Erhöhung der vFSB Spannung und Kälte.
> Ansonsten eher die großen Modelle benchen, weil die kleinen Multis -  Stichwort FSB - einen schnell behindern für hohe Taktraten. Und  natürlich Quad Core in der Core 2 6000 und Core 2 8000 Stage.






Contest 3: "Memory Clock" - höchster Takt bei verschiedenen RAM Generation  -  15. Juli bis 31 August beendet
*PCGH 23. mit 8 Punkten*Stage 1: EDO - DRAM______________ PCGH: ---
Stage 2: FB - DIMM________________PCGH: ---
Stage 3: RDRAM__________________ PCGH: ---
Stage 4: SDRAM__________________ PCGH: ---
Stage 5: DDR - RAM_______________ PCGH: 250.2 (18. - Blackbolt)
Stage 6: DDR2 - RAM______________ PCGH: 691.2 (12. - Jazzman)
Stage 7: DDR3 - RAM______________ PCGH: ---
​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : hwbot.org.

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> Stage 1: ich hab noch nie EDO RAM gebencht daher weiß ich nicht was dort speziell gebraucht wird. Riegel mit 50ns Chips?
> 
> Stage 2: siehe Stage 1 - Server RAM. Nachfolger von registered RAM. Geht  wohl nur mit Server Boards/Chipsätzen. Wer mehr Infos hat, immer her  damit.
> 
> ...






Contest 4: "The AMD Family" - AMD Generation im SuperPi 32M - 1.Juni bis 30. Juni beendet
*PCGH 8. mit 48 Punkten*Stage 1: K6__________________PCGH: 223:05,337 (3. - Lippokratis)
Stage 2: K7__________________PCGH: 32:24,172 (5. - Schnitzel)
Stage 3: K8__________________PCGH: 20:22,594 (8. - Blackbolt)
Stage 4: K10_________________PCGH: 14:20,547 (12. - Blackbolt)
Stage 5: Vision_______________PCGH: ----------

​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : hwbot.org.

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> Stage 1: AMD K6 2+ und K6-III+ Modelle sollten auf Grund des L2 Caches auf dem Prozessor die erste Wahl sein.
> 
> Stage 2: Athlon XP-M mit Barton Kern sind die idealen CPUs, natürlich  auch die normalen XP mit Barton Kern. sehr taktfreudige T-bred sollten  auch gut sein. Dazu ein nForce 2 Board alà Abit NF7(-S), AN7 samt Mods  für vDIMM, vNB. Speicher sollte BH5 Speicher das ideale sein, da  niedrige Timings bis ca. 250-260MHz damit möglich sind.
> 
> ...






Contest 5: "IGP Platform" - 3DMark06 mit verschieden IGP  -  1. Juli bis 31. Juli beendet
*PCGH 16. mit 15 Punkten*Stage 1: AMD Llano__________________ PCGH: ----------
Stage 2: Intel GMA HD________________PCGH: 7031 (12. - Blackbolt)
Stage 3: AMD HD3000/HD4000_________PCGH: 1825 (19. - Lippokratis)
Stage 4: Nvidia GeForce/GoForce________PCGH:----------
Stage 5: Intel GMA____________________PCGH: 959 (12. - Blackbolt)

​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : hwbot.org.

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> Stage 1: AMD A8 Reihe. Oder andere APUs der A und E Serie.
> 
> Stage 2: Ivy Bridge vlt. Sandy Bridge
> 
> ...






Contest 6: "PCMark05 xCore"  -  PCMark05 mit unterschiedlicher Kernanzahl  -  1.August bis 31. August beendet - Verificationlink wird benötigtStage 1: 1x CPU-Kern__________________ PCGH:  ---
Stage 2: 2x CPU-Kern__________________ PCGH:  --- 
Stage 3: 3x CPU-Kern__________________ PCGH:  --- 
Stage 4: 4x CPU-Kern__________________ PCGH:  --- 
Stage 5: 6x CPU-Kern__________________ PCGH:  ---

​Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : hwbot.org.

Gedanken zum Contest:


Spoiler






> PCMark, das heißt nicht der CPU Takt zählt sondern die Tweaks und die Menge an SSDs





*HWBot Challenge Oktober: October Rush - 7 kurze 3 Tages Challenges  -  beendet*
Stage 1: Super Pi mit AMD------------------10.-12.10.-----------------PCGH:----

Stage 2:  3DMark2000 mit Ivy Bridge CPU 13.-15.10.------------------PCGH:----

Stage 3: 3DMark01 mit Sockel 939 CPU--- 16.-18.10.-----------------PCGH:----

Stage 4: 3DMark03 mit einer AGP Karte--- 19.-21.10.-----------------PCGH:----

Stage 5: Referenztakt mit Sockel 775  22.-24.10.-----------------------PCGH:---

Stage 6: SuperPi 32M mit SDRAM  25.-27.10.---------------------------PCGH: 76:43,129 (9.)

Stage 7: 3DMark Vantage  28.-31.10.-----------------------------------PCGH:

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT OC Challenge October 2012: "October Rush" thread. - hwbot.org

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> aus Zeitmangel entfällt dieser Teil erstmal. Wenn sich wer findet, der  was zu jeder Stage schreiben möchte, einfach eine PN an mich, dann  stelle ich es hier rein.


*HWBot Country Cup 2012: beendet*------------------ *Deutschland 5. mit 84 Punkten*

Stage 1: 3DMark 11 mit Sockel FM2------------------------------------------bis *26.12.*-----------------*Deutschland: 12415 (6.)*


Stage 2:  3DMark03 mit 2x Geforce 7/8/9 -----------------------------------bis *28.12*.------------------*Deutschland: 87434.67 (3.) (3/3)*
(3 Ergebnisse werden gebraucht mit unterschiedlichen Karten (ein Ergebnis je Geforce
 Generation) - Ergebnis ist der Mittelwert)

Stage 3: BCLK mit Sockel 1155/2011--------------------------------------- bis *28.12.*------------------*Deutschland: 124.85 MHz (6.) (3/3)*
(3 Ergebnisse werden gebraucht mit unterschiedliche CPUS (je ein Ergebnis für Sandy Bridge,
 Sandy Bridge-E und Ivy Bridge) - Ergebnis ist der Mittelwert)

Stage 4: SuperPi 1M mit AMD CPU------------------------------------------ bis *30.12.*------------------*Deutschland: 16.170 (5.) (5/5)
*(5 Ergebnisse werden gebraucht mit unterschiedlichen Sockeln - Ergebnis ist der Mittelwert)


Stage 5: 3DMark Vantage Performance mit Nvidia Lowend------------------- bis *30.12*.----------v-------*Deutschland: 5116 (6.) (4/5)*
(5 Ergebnisse werden gebraucht mit unterschiedlichen Karten - Ergebnis ist der Mittelwert)
Graifkkarten (GT 220 GDDR3; GT 320; GT 430; GT 530; GT 630)


Stage 6: SuperPi 32M mit Sockel 775--------------------------------------- bis *30.12.*------------------*Deutschland**: 8:23,92**0 (4.) (5/5)*
(5 Ergebnisse werden gebraucht mit unterschiedlichen CPUs - Ergebnis ist der Mittelwert)

Punkteverteilung:


# 1 - 25 points
# 2 - 28 points
# 3 - 16 points
# 4 - 15 points
...
# 18 - 1 point
# 19 - 1 point

Sieger des Cup ist das Land, welches die meisten Punkte hat.

Diskussionsthread im HWBot Forum : The official HWBOT Country Cup 2012 thread. - hwbot.org

Gedanken zur aktuellen Challenge:


> aus Zeitmangel entfällt dieser Teil erstmal. Wenn sich wer findet, der  was zu jeder Stage schreiben möchte, einfach eine PN an mich, dann  stelle ich es hier rein. Man findet sicherlich auch was bei den alten  Challenges.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. September 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread *** September****

Wenn ich Zeit finde kann ich mal die Graka bei meinem SB-System anschmeißen. 

PS: Thread ist eine  Idee

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (7. September 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread *** September****

ja genau. die Jungs die einen schnellen 2600K und ein H/Z Board haben können ja mal gucken was sie so hinbekommen.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

aktualisiert für Oktober


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Coole Challenge. Werde mich auf jeden Fall mal an CL6, 8 und 10 probieren.


----------



## theLamer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



> Overall-Liste für RAM-Frequenzen zur Orientierung : Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> CL2 - Stage: Wird wohl DDR1 RAM sein. Da TCCD Speicher nicht sehr gut  ist mit niedrigen Latenzen, ist wohl Winbond BH5 oder CH5 gefragt. So  als Richtwert - BH5 macht ca. 250MHz mit CL2 bei >3,5V. Plattform  wird ein Sockel 939 System von DFI (vRAM bis 4V) das ideale sein.


Das werd ich mal machen, das DFI NF4 Ultra-D und einen meiner 4 CH-5 Riegel... die machen auch etwas über 250 MHz.

EDIT: Verdammt ich hab keine einzige 939-CPU mehr hier, vlt gehts auch mit Sockel A, wobei das gemoddete Abit NF7 nur 3,3V VDimm macht. Hm...


----------



## OCPerformance (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Nimmst nen zweites NT macht nen NT Mod so das du die 3,3 Volt Rail einstellen kannst lötest das an den Vdimm Kondensator ran und fertig sind die 3,3-4,0 Volt oder mehr.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Ich habe kurz was getestet für die CL2 Stage. Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Ist aber sicherlich noch ausbaufähig, da ich nur einen Riegel getestet habe.
[hwbot=2211738]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Hi, wie ist das mit CL 6, da könnte ich dicht an 1000 MHz ran kommen (so gar dual), mit Sockel 775, würde das was bringen 

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Werde heute mal CL 8 versuchen....CL7 bei 1145 MHz gingen schonmal.
Gucken ob ich den IMC noch kälteunanfälliger bekomme 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Wird wohl DDR1 RAM sein. Da TCCD Speicher nicht sehr gut ist mit  niedrigen Latenzen, ist wohl Winbond BH5 oder CH5 gefragt. So als  Richtwert - BH5 macht ca. 250MHz mit CL2 bei >3,5V. Plattform wird  ein Sockel 939 System von DFI (vRAM bis 4V) das ideale sein. Vielleicht  auch DDR2, falls man den auf CL2 bekommt.


Das wird ausschließlich auf DDR1 hinauslaufen, bei DDR2 ist tCAS=3 das Minimum.


Lippokratis schrieb:


> CL4 - Stage: Sollte wohl nur mit DDR2 gehen. Micron Chips und viel Spannung sind gefragt . Noch besser Highvoltage DDR3 Riegel - D9GTR


Da wird es (leider) nur über neuere DDR3-Sticks wie Elpida Hyper + Extremkühlung gehen - hätte auch gerne DDR2-OC gesehen.





Lippokratis schrieb:


> CL6, CL8 und CL10 alles mit DDR3. Chips? (darf gerne einer sagen der  Ahnung von DDR3 hat). Plattform nicht unbedingt Sockel 1155. 1156/1366  sollte besser sein, weil man dank BCLK Overclocking das maximale aus dem  RAM raus holen kann. Vielleicht auch AM3(+).


AM3+ sehe ich maximal bei tCAS=6  relativ weit vorne, ein Lynnfield mit starkem IMC + hohem max. BLCK stellt wohl das Optimum dar. Gerade bei tCAS=8 und tCAS=10 ist die CPU in der Tendenz wichtiger als das RAM, mit Elpida Hyper + Extremkühlung sollte man aber auch hier gut aufgestellt sein. PSC könnte auch rocken.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Danke Stephan, habe es auch mal mit in den ersten Post geschrieben

@Matti: ja das bringt was. Aktuell sind 1145 der erste Platz in der Stage.


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da wird es (leider) nur über neuere DDR3-Sticks wie Elpida Hyper + Extremkühlung gehen - hätte auch gerne DDR2-OC gesehen.


Ich denke wir werden noch ein paar DDR2-Ergebnisse sehen, denn mir kamen diese hohen CL4-Ergebnisse mit DDR3 schon gestern sehr komisch vor, also habe ich mir mal die Datasheets angesehen, und laut denen können sowohl D9GTR als auch MxH-E Hyper kein CL4 ( DDR3 generell nicht ). 
_- CAS (READ) latency (CL): 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, or 11_
Von den erreichten Taktraten her gehe ich mal davon aus dass die Boards dann teilweise auf CL5 oder CL6 gehen, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.



> AM3+ sehe ich maximal bei tCAS=6  relativ weit vorne, ein Lynnfield mit starkem IMC + hohem max. BLCK stellt wohl das Optimum dar. Gerade bei tCAS=8 und tCAS=10 ist die CPU in der Tendenz wichtiger als das RAM, mit Elpida Hyper + Extremkühlung sollte man aber auch hier gut aufgestellt sein. PSC könnte auch rocken.


Da stimme ich dir zu, die CPU wird hier eine größere Bedeutung haben als der RAM, gerade bei CL10 ist es fast egal welche Chips man hat, Hauptsache die CPU hat einen richtig guten IMC.


----------



## Matti OC (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

mh, erster Test im Single CPU-Z Validator 3.1

620 FSB würde auch gehen, aber der Ram Takt reicht hinten und vorne nicht

lg Matti


----------



## websmile (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Ich hab schon GTR gesehen auf C4, also gehts- frag mal Fuzzl^^. Wird letztendlich ein reines LN2 oder Dice spielchen wie üblich 

P.S. Auf X48 brauchst du C6 nicht versuchen wenn du vorn dabei sein willst, nimm deinen 1155 und paar Hyper oder gute PSC oder BBSE


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Matti hat schon was besseres bekommen - Asus P6T WS pro , damit sollte er bei cl8 & cl6 was machen können. Des board Rennt ja locker mal 1300+ mitm 980x aufm ram mit humanen settings. 

Also Cl4 mit MGH-E `s läuft aufm 1155 ohne mucken , bin noch am testen.
900 ist da kein thema 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

926 Cl4-7-7-24 2T Dual

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032004

Und damit es nicht langweilig wird :

953

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032022


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



websmile schrieb:


> Ich hab schon GTR gesehen auf C4, also gehts- frag mal Fuzzl^^. Wird letztendlich ein reines LN2 oder Dice spielchen wie üblich



Meinst du CPU-Z hat es angezeigt, oder war es wirklich schneller in Tests?



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Also Cl4 mit MGH-E `s läuft aufm 1155 ohne mucken , bin noch am testen.
> 900 ist da kein thema
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> ...



Kannst du mal einen 32M bei CL4 machen, und dann zum Vergleich einen bei CL6? Und wie sieht es mit den Taktraten bei CL5 aus?



Freakezoit schrieb:


> So hier mal kurzer test von gestern abend für die Monats Challenge :
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> PS:  das limit bei knapp 985 liegt nicht am Ram oder IMC selbst mit Cl6 geht  da nicht 1mhz mehr (95.6x xx bei 2133). Erst mit cl7 läuft es. Die rams  können aber knapp 1060 Cl6.



Dass mit CL6 kein MHz mehr geht als mit CL4 ist natürlich interessant.

Ich hab Massman schon vor zwei Tagen eine PM geschrieben, da jetzt die MOA vorbei ist wird er sich hoffentlich auch dazu äußern.


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Also um mich kurz dazu zu äußern, wenn hier schon mein Name fällt 

Hier erstmal der Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ist mit CL5 kein Mhz höher gekommen bin, ergo stimmt da was nicht. Bild ist aber schon älter und daher keine Ahnung ob es da was anderes gibt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Stage 2 wurde so geändert, damit die verbuggten DDR3 Ergebnisse mit CL4, die kein CL4 sein können, nicht mehr erlaubt sind. Die CL4 Stage wird ein schöner Kampf mit DDR2 und abartig hohen Spannungen


----------



## Vaykir (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****

Bei der Challange braucht man mit Sandy Bridge erst gar nicht antreten


----------



## Matti OC (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Matti hat schon was besseres bekommen - Asus P6T WS pro , damit sollte er bei cl8 & cl6 was machen können. Des board Rennt ja locker mal 1300+ mitm 980x aufm ram mit humanen settings.



HI, ka welche die richtigen Settings sind, aber CL 10 mit 1300 MHz läuft 


Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## Matti OC (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Stage 2 wurde so geändert, damit die verbuggten DDR3 Ergebnisse mit CL4, die kein CL4 sein können, nicht mehr erlaubt sind. Die CL4 Stage wird ein schöner Kampf mit DDR2 und abartig hohen Spannungen


 

HI, ich glaube, wir haben leider nicht die richtigen Mainboards dafür 

Max Ram Volt geht bei mir nur bis 2,40 Volt 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (2. November 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***November****

aktualisiert für November


----------



## OCPerformance (6. November 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Oktober****



Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ka welche die richtigen Settings sind, aber CL 10 mit 1300 MHz läuft
> 
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> ...


 

Klasse Wert ich schaffe mit meinen nur 1272 sind auch Perfect Storm.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***November****

Ich hab mich mal versucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider war mein bestes Ergebnis korupt, sonst hätte ich den zweiten Platz.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. November 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***November****

sehr schönes Ergebnis. Hast du mal versucht einen anderen RAM Teiler zunehmen? Nicht das der RAM irgendwie limitiert.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***November****

Ja, hab ich - und nee, der macht min 260Mhz
Ich hab heute mit dem Rest Dice auch nochmal versucht das Ergebnis zu toppen, aber irgendwas passt nicht.
Ich bin noch nichtmals über 2,7Ghz gekommen.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Dezember****

Im Dezember gibt es dieses Mal eine recht sinnfreie Challenge - vielleicht findet sich ja einige die auf das Spielchen Lust haben


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Dezember****

Nunja, das Punktesystem sollte man mal bei der F1 einführen.
Ich glaub die wären begeistert.


----------



## Matti OC (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Dezember****



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Im Dezember gibt es dieses Mal eine recht sinnfreie Challenge - vielleicht findet sich ja einige die auf das Spielchen Lust haben



Cool da mach ich mit  warum bekommt denn der vierte 15 Punkte 

darf man da auch mit einen DDR 3 Mainboard mit machen 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Dezember****

Limitierung ist nur für die Kerne da. Bei wPrime macht ja der Speicher nicht so einen Unterschied und es geht ja nicht um Top-Ergebnisse, daher - klar ist ein DDR3 Board erlaubt. Die Idee ist wohl, zur Verhindern, das bei den Challenges immer bis zum Schluss gewartet wurde bis die Ergebnisse hoch geladen wurden. Das wird sich ab nicht wirklich ändern, nur das jetzt jeder versucht 4. statt 1. zu werden.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Dezember****

Hi bei meinen Asus x48 EVO hab ich ein keines Problem, mit dem Q6600 ab Vcore 1,6 um so hör ich die Vcore mache geht die wPrime Zeit zurück. 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

4600 MHz würde unter Kaskade gehn, ich drauf aber dann der Vcore nichts verändern ( max 1,66 , dann gehts mega abwärts´nur bei wPrime ) aber warum  Super PI / Pifast läuft auch mit 1,8 Vcore bei ca. 4800 MHz durch.

kann das vllt an der NB liegen, die man max nur 1,45 Volt geben darf, beim RP ging es ab 1,72 richtig erst lost 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

Januar Challenge ist da.


----------



## Matti OC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

Hi, dann sollen alle mal schön mitmachen mal sehn ob es für jeden Eintrag ein CP Punkt gibt ( und vllt fürs Team)  
´
Punktvergabe  ist doch wieder komisch: ( etwas Rosa)
# 1 - 10 points 
# 2 - 8 points 
# 3 - 6 points 
# 4 - 4 points 
# 5 - 2 points 
# 6 - 10 points 
# 7 - 8 points 
# 8 - 6 points 
# 9 - 4 points 
# 10 - 2 points 
# 11 - 10 points 
# 12 (and lower) - 0 points


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

Punkte für die Teilnahme gibt es eigentlich immer, wenn das Ergebnis das beste ist von deinen in der Kategorie. Die anderen Teampunkte gibt es leider noch nicht. Ich hoffe mal die kommen dann auch rückwirkend, weil wir als Team ja schon ein, zwei Monate gewonnen haben.

Punktevergabe soll halt auch den best of the rest, also Platz 6 (erste ohne Medaille) und den the best of those that are way behind, also Platz 11 (normaler der erste ohne Punkte) belohnen. Solange man nicht mehr Punkte als der Erste finde ich das noch okay, weil man auch mit schwächerer Hardware antreten kann. Allerdings ist es schon etwas komisch wenn nicht nur der Erste die vollen Punkte bekommt


----------



## Matti OC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

Man hätte ja ach nur die CPU Score verwenden können, es hat ja nicht jeder eine mega Graka.


----------



## oanvoanc (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

sehr interessante punktevergabe


----------



## Matti OC (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

HI, leider bekomme ich keine CP mehr dazu / außerdem fehlen mir einige CP (ich glaube es sind so um die 5 CP).

Warum das so ist, kein Plan /  dann brauche ich auch nicht mehr mitmachen. 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

du meinst sicherlich das Ergebnis hier Matti OC`s 3DMark06 score: 10001 marks with a GeForce GTX 480 . Das wird auch schwer mit CPs, weil du ja schon ein bessere GTX480 Ergebnis hast. CP bekommt mal leider nur, wenn man in der Challenges auch das beste Ergebnis für sich in der Kategorie erbencht. Ich weiß ist total hohl, aber diesen Monat kann man daran sicherlich nichts mehr ändern. Ich werde es mal anmerken. die andere Ergebnisse kannst du mir ja mal per PN schicken.


----------



## Matti OC (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

Hi, die anderen Ergebnisse hab ich schon vor langen Karl zu gesendet, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.

@ _CP bekommt mal leider nur, wenn man in der Challenges auch das beste Ergebnis für sich in der Kategorie erbencht._

das ist ja mal voll blöde, mit einer anderen Karte komme ich nicht mal in der Wertung. 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

ja ist auch blöde. wenn man die selbe Karte bei Challenge benutzt bekommt man nur 1 CP, weil ja dann nur das Ergebnis bei den Hexacores zählen würde(wahrscheinlich das beste). DU kannst mir trotzdem noch die Links zu den Ergebnissen schicken, doppelt hält besser


----------



## Matti OC (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Januar****

HI, für den hab ich nichts bekommen: 
Matti OC`s wPrime 32m score: 13sec 148ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)

da hätte man doch einen CP bekommen müssen  aber seit ich 23 CP habe tut sich nichts mehr 

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Zwar ist noch Januar, aber da die Februar Challenge schon zu sehen ist, hab ich es gleich aktualisiert. Dieses mal gibt es sehr interessante Challenge. Viele verschiedene Systeme und Benchmarks.  Anregungen, Hinweise etc. immer rein damit in den Thread.

Viel Spaß bei der Challenge


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Och Mensch, gerade ist mein M4E gestorben  
 Damit hat der Teampower Elite Ram meines Kollegen jetzt schon 2 Boards im Gesamtwert von 400€ auf dem Gewissen... 

 Naja, wenigstens kam ich jetzt (mangels Alternativen) mal wieder dazu, mein RF aufzuschnallen. Für die Pentium4-03 Stage auf HWBot habe ich jetzt mal meinen D925  ausgraben (danke für den Tipp Lippo ), soll ich  den lieber mit einem oder zwei Threads benchen?


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

03 mag eigentlich 2 Kerne am liebsten. Ob HT etwas bringt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Norman, ich probiere alles aus was mir bekannt ist. HT, hat bei mir im 03 noch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Ach ja, der D925 ist ja ein realer Dual Core, ich dachte immer der hat nur einen Kern + HT 
Gerade zweiter Run ergab ca. 48k mit dem D925@4,5GHz@1,55V unter Luft und einer GTX580@950/1100@1,163V. Hab aber auch nur Win7, muss erst XP neu aufsetzen. Schon jemand anders mit dem Testen angefangen?


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Schaut noch mal in den Thread bei HWBot, es sind nur die Single Core Pentium 4 erlaubt, nicht die Pentium D.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Schau dir mal die Liste an, der Pentium D steht auch dabei 
// Na toll, jetzt hat er sie rausgenommen. -.-



> Stage 3: 3DMark03 mit einem Pentium 4   (Verification Link benötigt)


Ihr wollt echt die Online Verification von Futuremark haben? Ist die für den 03er überhaupt noch online? Oder reicht ein ganz normaler Screenshot mit HWBot Background aus?


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Schaut noch mal in den Thread bei HWBot, es sind  nur die Single Core Pentium 4 erlaubt, nicht die Pentium D.



danke für den Hinweis




Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Liste an, der Pentium D steht auch dabei
> // Na toll, jetzt hat er sie rausgenommen. -.-
> 
> Ihr wollt echt die Online Verification von Futuremark haben? Ist die für den 03er überhaupt noch online? Oder reicht ein ganz normaler Screenshot mit HWBot Background aus?


 
nein ein Link wird verlangt, finde ich auch etwas doof, weil der Hintergrund ja normal reicht.


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Deshalb schreib ich ja, hat er heute erst rausgenommen. Wäre ja blöd wenn ihr da Arbeit reinsteckt und hinterher ist alles umsonst. 

Wegen des verification links gab es ja gestern schon Beschwerden, ich gebe Massman noch einen Tag, dann nimmt er den auch raus...


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Und übermorgen sind die Pentium D's auch wieder drin 
Naja danke für den Hinweis, hatte schon angefangen, aber ich hätte eh nicht viel besseres zu tun gehabt, daher verschmerzbar 

Nutzt der 3D Mark 03 eigentlich mehr als einen Kern?


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

03 sollte 2 kerne nutzen, aber ob es mit ht schneller ist als ohne ist eine andere frage. da es aber 03er ist, könnte man mit mehrere gpus probieren ob der score höher geht, falls der pentium 4 es schafft zwei gpus zu befeuern


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Das weiß ich gar nicht, ich glaube 3dmark03 ist single threaded, profitiert aber über den Grafiktreiber von zwei Kernen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

@Lippo: Naja... Eine GTX580 bringt mit dem D925@4,65GHz so um die 53000 Punkte. Mit ähnlichem Takt unter ner Sandy waren das schon 122k. Ich glaub nicht, dass zwei GPUs (meine 6990 z.B.) da allzuviel ausrichten würden, zumal jetzt ja auch nur noch Singlecores erlaubt sind. ^^

Ach ja, die Pentium 4 D's sind ja richtige Heizkraftwerke, die frisst auf Standardtakt ca. 70W unter wPrime, ging aber eben schon auf 230W hoch (OC). Wird viel zu heiß, an die 5GHz kommt ich da unter Luft nicht dran.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

So, erster Run mit dem P4 640:


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

schön. hast du mal getestet ob ht an oder aus was bringt oder ob die gpu überhaupt übertaktet werden muss. da es der 03er ist sollte ja die gpu stärkeren anteil am score haben als bei den anderen benchmarks.
beim Sockel 939 und 06er ist quasi nur der Prozessor wichtig. Übertaktung der Grafikkarte brachte nichts.

wegen deiner frage zwecks prescott @ air. einfach testen gib ihm 1,5V, macht das fenster auf und dann mit setfsb einfach takten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Ich gehe davon aus, dass HT an etwas bringt, getestet habe ich es aber noch nicht. Habe gerade wenig Zeit, werde es nach Möglichkeit aber demnächst testen. Die GPU habe ich nicht angefasst, die ist so geflasht, wird auch kaum was bringen.
Dagegen brachte die Steigerung von 3210 auf 3525MHz der CPU schon etwa 4000 Punkte. Also sollte klar sein, worauf man sich da konzentrieren muss, genauso wie der 939 Stage. 


Edit: Bei den lahmen CPUs scheint Erhöhung des Ram-Takts im 03er auch einiges zu bewirken, nur als Tipp 

Edit2: Das ist aber auch zu blöd, dass ich meinen P4 631 damals verkauft habe, damit hätte ich auf 5,3GHz benchen können. Jetzt sind grob 4,3 drin, mehr macht die CPU unter Luft nicht mit.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

So, mein 630 ging besser als der 640, da ist jetzt aber wirklich Ende: 
Masterchief79`s 3DMark03 score: 56213 marks with a GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

für luft doch super.
da fällt mir gerade ein: ich hab ja auch noch P4 hier rum flattern.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Vaykir, P4 habe ich auch noch hier rumliegen.
Mir fehlt nur noch das passende Board dafür.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

kannst dir gern eins leihen. nen ultra zickiges rampage oder nen p5e3 premium 
die 60km kannste ja auch gerade mitm auto fahren^^


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

werde das Wochenende mal Stage 4 vornehmen. Mal gucken was da wieder für interessante Systeme zum Vorschein kommen. So lange wir bei jeder Stage Punkten ist der Sieg möglich.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Was hast du denn für stage 4 am start?


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

ein VIA C3 1000. Wahrscheinlich zusammen mit einer 9800 Pro oder 780 GS je nach dem


----------



## Jogibär (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Im Moment ist bei Stage 4 ein Bug bei der Übertragung des Ergebnisses drin (hab's auch schon mehrmals versucht, geht nicht), hab's gemeldet, sie arbeiten dran. @Lippo: Da wirste wohl mein C3 600er Ergebnis pulverisieren.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Ich sehe gerade, dass wir für Stage 4 noch gar keine Ergebnisse haben. Hat da keiner was für?
Mein Q6600 von Icke kommt erst in paar Tagen.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****



Vaykir schrieb:


> Mein Q6600 von Lippo kommt erst in paar Tagen.


 
Haste dir noch einen gekauft oder bin ich jetzt zu Lippokratis mutiert


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Hups, is noch so früh


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

So der q6600 hat gerade seine arbeit getan und fuer stage 1 sagenhafte 25300 punkte im vantage geholt. Die cpu limitiert hier echt so stark, das ist wahnsinn! 
Score lade ich gleich hoch.


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

sehr schön. hab gestern auch meine via cpu gequält. sobald der Fehler bei Stage4 gehoben ist lade ich mal das Ergebnis hoch. stage 2 hab ich auch noch ein bisschen bessere Ergebnis. leider macht da mein dual core schon früh zu.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

ergebnis ist da:

[hwbot=2252792]submission[/hwbot]

wir haben die führung.
morgen lege ich dann stage 3 mit nem pentium 631, 641, 651 oder 661 nach.
aber jetzt gehe ich erstmal ins kino.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

An der CPU geht doch nichts mehr?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Zum mindest nicht fürn 3DMark. Hab aber schon mit 4300 gebootet.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Okay....naja dann ist da unter LN2 bei der EOS im 2D noch was drinne.....da will ich was sehen 

@stage

Leider kann ich außer blöden Sprüchen diesmal nichts dazu beitragfen *Asche über mein Haupt*

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Nochmal rund 150° weniger dürften schon das ihre tun  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was in Stage 4 so rumkommt. Vielleicht haben wir bei einem guten Ergebnisse reale Chancen, die Challenge diesen Monat zu gewinnen.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage beantwortet?
Max boot bei 4600. 1.7V bei -45°C.
Da dürfte unter ln2 noch deutlich mehr drin sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Da musst du hin


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

teste mal auf max fsb. meistens limitiert der fsb bei den quad cores. über 500 ist schon mal gut.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Und ich habe das Teil verkauft 
Naja habe eh kein passendes Mainboard für da


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

510 war max boot. Werde morgen noch ne 2d runde mit dem drehen. Jetzt erstmal pennen. Underworld awakening ist btw nicht so toll.


----------



## OCPerformance (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Da musst du hin


 
lol sehr heftig hab mich gefreut damals den Q9550 auf 517 bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Hab mal nachgelegt:

[hwbot=2252792]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Stage 4 scheint jetzt zu funktionieren


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Super Lippo! 

Wenn meine Pentium 4er nicht so rumkaspern würden, hätten wir in Stage 3 auch die Nase vorne *schmoll*


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Es hatte nicht zufällig jemand vor, diesen Monat Dice oder LN2 zu ordern?
Könnten wir für Stage 3 echt super gebrauchen. Meinen P4 631 hab ich unter Wakü damals schon auf 5,3GHz bekommen, subzero wären doch locker 6GHz+ drin. Damit wären wir ziemlich konkurrenzlos momentan.

@Sandro: Funktioniert der 661 denn auf einem anderen Board so wie er soll?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****



> Es hatte nicht zufällig jemand vor, diesen Monat Dice oder LN2 zu ordern?



Ich hab für freitag 45 Liter bestellt.



> Könnten wir für Stage 3 echt super gebrauchen. Meinen P4 631 hab ich unter Wakü damals schon auf 5,3GHz bekommen, subzero wären doch locker 6GHz+ drin. Damit wären wir ziemlich konkurrenzlos momentan.



Dafür reicht schon ne SS.
Leider laufen die P4 nicht... 



> @Sandro: Funktioniert der 661 denn auf einem anderen Board so wie er soll?



hab kein anderes. das rampage extreme bekomme ich mit keiner cpu mehr zum laufen. kp was mit dem wieder ist.
aber auch dies board hätte p4 unterstützung.


Edit:
Jetzt auch endlich das Video. So langsam fange ich dann auch mal mit den Effekten an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ell-Mj4nKio


----------



## Ü50 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Schuhgröße 43-44 und dann Rodenstocks


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Is eher 45-46


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Sonst leih dir doch irgendein Board aus dem Team, bis Freitag sollte das ja zu machen sein. LN2 wäre doch wirklich der Hammer. Was du damit anrichten könntest


----------



## Ü50 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Booo eehhh, ich habe gerade mal 41.
Aber das Video sieht gut aus, vor allem die Effekte


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

was für effekte? ich hab doch noch gar net angefangen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

So dank Lippo's gutem Pentium 4 631 konnte ich in Stage 3 noch etwas nachlegen: Masterchief79`s 3DMark03 score: 64044 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Natürlich keine Chance gegen nen 7,1GHz LN2 Result, aber immerhin.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

schönes Ergebnis. Schade das es jetzt wieder warm ist. bei -10°C geht vlt. noch etwas mehr. Damit haben wir die Führung etwas ausgebaut. im moment hängen wir nur etwas bei sockel 939. leider will der 06 nicht du die cpu test mit mehr als 2840. alles darüber hängt sich auf. vielleicht ja ja noch wer im Team einen dual core 939 ner der die 3 ghz macht


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2257270
Die sind an uns vorbei  Wo bleibt die Verstärkung?


----------



## Ü50 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Selbst wenn jetzt Verstärkung da sein sollte, versuch mal etwas abzuladen
Werde diese Woche mal auf 939 umbauen, mal sehen ob ich etwas beisteuern kann.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Wird wohl nichts mit beisteuern
Jetzt habe ich die CPU schon unter Wasser und bekomme Ihn nicht mal mehr auf 2,8.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

schade. schaffst du es vlt. den jetzigen Score vom Team etwas zu verbessern mit einer dickeren Grafikkarte?


----------



## Ü50 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Mit einer 460er bin ich immer noch niedriger als du.
Werde mal mit einer 480er versuchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

Was meinen die eigentlich mit:


> We're getting closer to the end of the HWBOT OC Challenge series, but  until then we can still have our monthly competition. In the same  spirit of all other HOC competitions, this month we're going to run  various 3DMark benchmarks with old and even older hardware.


?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Februar****

es soll so was ähnliches wie der country cup kommen nur eben für teams. das gehen dann länger als einen monat daher wohl der namenswechsel. dann gibt es vlt. auch endlich die competition points für team  Team OC Cup 2012 - Season 1 - hwbot.org


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

März Competiton ist da. Dieses mal geht es nur um Abit Boards. Wie vlt. einige wissen war Abit früher das non-plus-ultra für Übertakter und leider geht die Abit Seite im März offline. daher diesen Monat ein wenig Abit benching.

Ich persönlich könnte alles außer 775 und AM2/754/939 beisteuern, werde mich aber aus Zeitgründen wohl nur auf Slot 1 stürzen. vlt. noch 478. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige mit Abit Boards bei uns im Team.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Jaaa, endlich.
Für' Sockel A kann ich dann wohl was beisteuern.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Von Abit... hab ich hier nur kaputtes 
Von daher wird das wohl nichts aus meiner Sicht...

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich aber auch nur Sockel 775 da, auch wenn es nicht nur um Abit-Boards ging^^


----------



## Vaykir (5. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Abit habsch net


----------



## Lippokratis (5. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

jaja die Jugend, keine Ahnung von Qualitätsboards von früher


----------



## Vaykir (5. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Du sagst es: FRÜHER


----------



## Jazzman (6. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Hi,
hätte da mal ne Frage, und zwar darf pro Team und/oder Stage nur 1 Person was hochladen bei dem Wettbewerb? Oder ist das egal wie viele? Hab ein Abit IN+ 32X-Max Wi-Fi und wollte das mal testen, denke zwar nicht das da viel bei rumkommt aber egal....
*
*


----------



## Lippokratis (6. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

jeder kann was hoch laden, aber nur das beste Ergebnis des Team pro Stage zählt dann auch fürs Team. Also immer hoch laden. Abit Sockel 775 Board scheint es eh nur wenige im Team zu geben, daher wäre es gut, wenn du da ein Ergebnis hoch laden könntest.


----------



## Jazzman (6. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Ah ok danke, 
dachte nur nicht das ich nachher das Ranking mit meinerm Ergebniss versaue. Naja die Tests lassen bei mir keine große Hoffnung aufkommen, da war meist schon unter 500MHz Schluss, werd mich da morgen mal dran setzen..


----------



## OCPerformance (7. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Abit und DFI waren zur NF2 Zeit das beste.


----------



## Jazzman (8. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

Hi,
ich hab mal ein erstes Ergebnis hochgeladen, hat für einen 3. Platz gereicht (Stage2), die Frage ist nur wie lange das  hält^^. Danach will entweder die CPU oder das Board nicht mehr...vll. teste ich noch ne andere CPU


----------



## OCPerformance (9. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

zu 80% das Board


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***März****

So, ich hab mal 263Mhz fürn S.462 abgeladen.
Mehr ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Diesen Monat geht es um die Geforce 8800 Serie. Da die viele gebencht haben und benchen, ist der Wettbewerb hoch. Es geht also dieses mal wirklich um viele Punkte fürs Team. Jeder der eine Geforce 8800 in der Hand hat einfach benchen.

Die 3D Bencher können ja bei Treiber und GPU-Anzahl Tipps geben.


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Sehr schöne Challange 

Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mitmachen!


----------



## crazzzy85 (6. April 2012)

Hehe da werde ich auch mal teilnehmen


----------



## Speedoo (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Hallo!

kleine frage zur Challenge, muss ich die Ergebnisse der 8800er irgendwo extra eintragen oder ganz normal wie sonst auch ?  

*
*


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Du gehst ganz normal auf "Submit Score" dann scrollst ganz runter und unten findest du die HWBot Competition


----------



## Ü50 (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Auch eine Frage.
Das Ergebniss was ich dort ablade, muss das höher sein als das was ich in alt schonmal abgeladen hatte?


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Ne das ist egal. Competition Ergebnisse zählen extra.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Schöne Challenge,hab die halbe achter-Serie hier liegen(wie irgendwie jeder  ) aber leider hab ich kein Dice/Ln2 verfügbar


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Das beste ist wohl eine 8800 GTS 512 mit DICE/LN2. Für den 06er wahrscheinlich 3x 8800GTX/Ultra


----------



## Professor Frink (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Als Prozessor stehst du im 06er eig am besten mit nem 2600k da, oder? 
SB-E fehlt einfach der Takt um im 06er echt was zu reißen.


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Die 88er Karten sind alle so stark GPU limitiert, da reicht normal auch SB-E. Beim 06er mit triple SLI weiß ichs leider nicht genau. Aber 01er und 03er sollte SB-E locker reichen.

Ich habe doch vor kurzem die 8800GTS 512 im 03er gebencht:

1181 MHz GPU, 4000 MHz CPU: ~68000 Punkte
1181 MHz GPU, 5780 MHz CPU: ~71000 Punkte

Der Unterschied ist wirklich sehr gering. Alles mit 5300 MHz und mehr wird locker reichen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. April 2012)

Coole challange. Werde ich wohl demnächst etwas ln2 ordern müssen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

So Roman und meine Wenigkeit haben heute mal was für die Monats-challange getan und in diesem Zug den neuen CPU Fusionspot rev. 3 getestet ergebnisse hier:

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark03 score: 62939 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 120104 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Sehr feine Ergebnisse 

Ich wohne einfach zu weit weg von euch beiden, sonst hätte ich mir das gerne mal angeguckt 

MFG


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. April 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Sehr feine Ergebnisse
> 
> Ich wohne einfach zu weit weg von euch beiden, sonst hätte ich mir das gerne mal angeguckt
> 
> MFG


 danke dir für den 06er kommt noch was aber da ist die HW noch nicht komplett die Grakas sind noch auf dem Weg zu mir 

Wie versprochen  Grakas angekommen 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2273307_crazzzy85_3dmark06_3x_geforce_8800_gtx_32557_marks


----------



## Jazzman (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Ich weis ist noch nicht aktualisiert worden , wollte aber trotzdem schonmal fragen ob Multichrome erlaubt ist, oder nur single GPU? 
Für Stage 4 und 5 hätte ich auch noch passende Hardware...


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Interessant. Hab für Stage 1-4 was da. Auch noch alte S3-Karten, alles PCI, die können nur noch kein 3D.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Bäh...3dMark01... ich bin raus 

obwohl... mit ivy...


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***April****

Aktualisiert auf Mai. Leute die Erfahrung mit SiS und S3 Karten haben, immer her mit den Ratschlägen. Ansonsten wird es wohl auf ein Ivy/Sandy Gebenche heraus laufen mit den PCIe Karten.



Jazzman schrieb:


> Ich weis ist noch nicht aktualisiert worden , wollte aber trotzdem schonmal fragen ob Multichrome erlaubt ist, oder nur single GPU?
> Für Stage 4 und 5 hätte ich auch noch passende Hardware...




Anzahl der Karten ist egal. Welche SiS und S3 Karten hast du denn?


----------



## Jazzman (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai****

Puh, 
ich hab mehrere, muss ich am WE nachsehen, aber ich meine eine Xabre und eine S25 wären mit dabei


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai****

Wenn Massman die Exoten aus dem Hut zaubert hätte er auch noch Power VR mit rein nehmen können.
Ich hätte da noch zwei KyroII von Hercules in der Kiste.


----------



## Turrican (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai****

oh, ev. habe ich auch welche karten für diese geforderten kategorien.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai****

Ich würd sagen für Stage 3: Intel muss es definitiv nen Ivy sein oder? Die HD4000 hat ja deutlich mehr (also relativ gesehen  ) Dampf als die HD3000.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Infos zum Team Cup im Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Ja, da sind ein Paar Sachen für mich dabei.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Na toll  Und ich kann nicht mitmachen


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Weil?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Mein Maximus IV noch bei Asus ist 
Und ich nur ein läppisches kleines H61 Board im Moment besitze...


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Habe mir mal erlaubt zwei Scores hochzuladen:
Masterchief79`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 118445 marks with a GeForce GTX 580
Masterchief79`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 116844 marks with a Radeon HD 5850

Mehr ist nicht drin mit ner 5,4GHz CPU  Die HD5850 ist übrigens ein richtiges Monster. 1085MHz unter Luft @22° Zimmertemp durch den Vantage 
Edit: Ach ja. Gibts abgesehen vom ATT nen Tool, mit dem man bei AMD-Karten das LOD verändern kann? ATT verschlechtert bei mir die Scores massiv.


----------



## OCPerformance (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Hab dein run mit der Karte gesehen die 5850 geht wie seuche.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mehr ist nicht drin mit ner 5,4GHz CPU


 Überraschenderweise doch: Masterchief79`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 123030 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Noch keine LOD Tweaks.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Schöne Ergebnisse bis jetzt. Wenn noch jemand mal die IGP von einem Ivy Bridge Prozessor benchen würde, dann würden wir die Competion anführen. Vlt. findet sich ja noch jemand der auch mal die INTEL Grafikkarte bencht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Jap. Wir brauchen jetzt wirklich ne Ivy IGP. Da haben wir noch kein Ergebnis, und im Moment liegen wir mit 68 Punkten hinter den ersten mit 74 Punkten. Also kommt


----------



## der8auer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*

Würde ja helfen wenn meine CPU nicht gerade gestorben wäre


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge Thread ***Mai*** | Infos zum Team Cup*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja. Gibts abgesehen vom ATT nen Tool, mit dem man bei AMD-Karten das LOD verändern kann? ATT verschlechtert bei mir die Scores massiv.



ja gibt es, ich benutze nen Programm namens SetLOD17

http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/PCMark05file/SetLOD17.exe

Habe den Link aus dem HWbot thread zum PCMark05.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

aktualisiert für den Team Cup.

wer noch tipps hat immer her damit entweder direkt im Thread oder per PN an mich und ich trage es dann im Startpost ein.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Öhm, da ist kein Screen mit Temcup.
Das richtige ist wohl dann das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

hab ihn wieder mit angehangen. mir ist der browser beim ändern mal abgeschmiert, da war dann die ganze arbeit für stage 1 weg und wohl auch das hintergrundbild


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Und deswegen hab ich die ersten benches jetzt mit dem falschen Screen ..... macht aber nix, ich hoffe eh das ich noch ne 4600ti in die Finger bekomme.
Weitaus schwieriger scheint es zu sein eine GF3 TI500 zu bekommen.
Selbst in der Bucht herrscht gähnende leere.


----------



## Jazzman (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ah ne 4600Ti hab ich evt. noch hier^^, ne 7950GX2  ist nicht erlaubt oder?

Kann ich eig. das Dual Sockel A Board für die K7 Stage benutzen?


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

da ich mit sockel 478 bald durch bin
 kamen die letzten tage nachschub ein *asus crosshair IV mit nem phenomx6*,und ein *msi k9a2 platinum mit nem phenomx4 9850be* denke mal das ich in der amd stage ein bisschen mitspielen kann und natürlich core 2 duo und die k6 2 und ein paar GeForce 5 series mit dem passenden untersatz habe ich auch noch

von mir kann man also was erwarten
gogogo team wir rocken sie alle weg


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und deswegen hab ich die ersten benches jetzt  mit dem falschen Screen ..... macht aber nix, ich hoffe eh das ich  noch ne 4600ti in die Finger bekomme.
> Weitaus schwieriger scheint es zu sein eine GF3 TI500 zu bekommen.
> Selbst in der Bucht herrscht gähnende leere.


ich weiß das ich eine Ti500 habe, aber die will ich nicht unbedingt  modden. würde die dann auch benchen. wobei ich glaube irgendeine  gemoddete geforce 3 bringt da schon wesentlich mehr.



Jazzman schrieb:


> Ah ne 4600Ti hab ich evt. noch hier^^, ne 7950GX2  ist nicht erlaubt oder?
> 
> Kann ich eig. das Dual Sockel A Board für die K7 Stage benutzen?


 
 für Contest 1 ist nur eine GPU erlaubt -> 7950GX2 geht nicht, weil die 2 hat

 da bei Superpi 32M nur ein Kern belastet wird und ein zweiter keine  Vorteile bringt, kannst du auch ein Dual Sockel Board nutzen, aber damit  wirst du nicht schneller sein



blackbolt schrieb:


> da ich mit sockel 478 bald durch bin
> kamen die letzten tage nachschub ein *asus crosshair IV mit nem phenomx6*,und ein *msi k9a2 platinum mit nem phenomx4 9850be* denke mal das ich in der amd stage ein bisschen mitspielen kann und natürlich core 2 duo und die k6 2 und ein paar GeForce 5 series mit dem passenden untersatz habe ich auch noch
> 
> von mir kann man also was erwarten
> gogogo team wir rocken sie alle weg


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich werd mal schauen was ich bekomm, innerhalb von drei Monaten sollte sich doch was finden lassen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich hab hier auch einiges... Ne MX440, 4800SE, FX5950 Ultra, 6800 Ultra, 7800 GTX, 8800er sowieso... Das dumme ist nur, dass ich keinen vernünftigen AGP Untersatz habe, die ersten drei werden also schwierig.


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

@masterchief ich hätte noch ein asrock 4coredual-vsta wenn du willst???


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Läuft da auch nen QX6700 drauf?


----------



## Turrican (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

ja, der wird sogar offiziel supported.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Klingt gut, mein Kollege hat einen geschenkt bekommen.   Muss bissel auf Geld warten und dann sehen wir mal, ich schick dir dann bei Gelegenheit ne PN Stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

hintergrund für den team cup wurde geändert. bitte ab jetzt das neue benutzen. es ist angehangen im startpost


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich werde spätestens Ende July Grafikkarten für den Cup benchen. Für die anderen 2 Stages müsst ihr aber noch was machen  Habe keine alten CPUs mehr bis auf einen E8600 (aber kein Board dafür).


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab soweit die noch funktionieren alles von geforce 2-6 hier. Und an CPUS nen 2180, einen 4300 und einen e5700


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Mittlerweile habe ich auch begriffen, dass bei "Core 2 OC" auch 775er Quads gebencht werden.  Naja, jedenfalls bei der 6000er Reihe könnte was gehen, nächstes WE testen ich und OCSniper einen QX6700 bei mir unter Kokü vor. Wenn der gut geht, muss LN2 her, ne Gurke ist es jedenfalls schonmal nicht.


PS: Gerade benche ich meinen zweiten E8400. Aber da der UC Bench ja auch mehr als zwei Kerne nutzen kann, wird man da im Teamcup nicht weit kommen (bin jetzt bei 514 UC Score).


----------



## blackbolt (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

für die 2000 core 2 duo hatte ich nur noch nen läppi am start
                                                                                                                                                                              7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


178.2 MPT-score
PC Games Hardware 
                         12 pt

aber mal sehen besser als garnichts 
werde wohl am we den s.am2 aufbauen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:
			
		

> für die 2000 core 2 duo hatte ich nur noch nen läppi am start



Mein 2180 macht fsb 470 mit. Den werde ich aber erst nach dem Urlaub kalt machen.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



blackbolt schrieb:


> für die 2000 core 2 duo hatte ich nur noch nen läppi am start
> 7
> 
> 
> ...


 
besser als kein ergebnis.  ich hab irgendwo noch einen e2220, der ist aber ne graupe, aber vlt. wird der nochmal gebencht.

welche am2 cpu hast du da fürn 32m? K8 oder schon K10 Kern?




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mein 2180 macht fsb 470 mit. Den werde ich aber erst nach dem Urlaub kalt machen.


 nicht schlecht. da ich weiß das du auch sockel a benchst, würdest du dann auch, wenn zeit ist, die k7 stage in angriff nehmen?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Oh, hatte ich garnicht gesehen - ja, natürlich werde ich mich dran setzen.
Ich hab auch noch nen DFI schlagmichtot (aber eins von den guten) und ein paar S.939 CPU's hier.
Damit hab ich aber noch nie gebencht, hab also dementsprechend keine Erfahrung damit.
Wenn sich da jemand anders findet wäre das nicht schlecht.
In letzter Konsequenz werde ich da aber auch was machen wenn keiner was da hat.

Edit:
Und seit gerade nenne ich auch eine Geforce256 mein eigen.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

okay. sockel 939 ist aber eher uninteressant, weil für die K8 Stage wohl ein AM2 Board samt Athlon X2 64 das optimum darstellt. denke mal der 6400+ BE oder was es da noch so gab.


geforce 256 ist schon mal top. welchen ram? sdram oder schon ddr?


----------



## blackbolt (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> welche am2 cpu hast du da fürn 32m? K8 oder schon K10 Kern?



ich habe einen K8 sempron 1150LE und Athlon 64 3000+ denke aber das der sempron besser geht
und ein paar k10 z.b. phenom II x6 1090,einen phenom x4 9850BE,einen phenom x3 8400(der soll aber für die Sub-competition 6:"PCMark05 xCore" herhalten
bin aber immoment wieder lustig am cpus kaufen mal schauen was da noch so reinkommt

die core 2 duos werde ich wohl erst nächsten monat mit dice machen,sprich q6600,e5200,e8400 muss mal schauen aber mehr habe ich glaube nicht mehr
mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Könnte nen E2180 und E3200 anbieten und die E8400er Scores lade ich dann auch noch hoch. E4300 hab ich verkauft, 5er und 7er habe ich nicht, aber ich denke für die C2D 6er Stage können wir ganz gut vorlegen, OCSniper wollte dieses WE mit zwei Q66 und einem QX67 im Gepäck vorbeikommen. Den ersten Q6600 haben wir schon bis 4450MHz Vali unter SS gekriegt.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> geforce 256 ist schon mal top. welchen ram? sdram oder schon ddr?


Weiß ich leider erst wenn se hier ist.

*Edit*:Google sagt die Creative Labs CT6970 hat DDR



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 4300 hab ich verkauft, 5er und 7er habe ich nicht


Nen 4300 hab ich auch noch, unter Luft war da aber bei FSB 405 Ende.
Mit nem E5700 kann ich auch noch aufwaten, und nen 6400 hab ich auch noch da


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Also ich werde mich am We auch etwas an dem Team-Cup versuchen und versuchen das Eine oder Andere Pünktchen zu holen.
Ich werde mal folgenden Sachen benchen

GTX 285 - GeForce History Tour
9600 GT - GeForce History Tour
8800 GTX - GeForce History Tour


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich beschäftige mich grad nochmal mit meiner 8800GTS 512. Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind die Resultate in der Geforce8 Rangliste bisher ziemlich dünne?


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ja, da liegst du richtig  Sind keine überragenden Ergebnisse dabei bisher.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Wollt grad sagen  
Wenn ich mit dem ersten Run @stock der nur testet ob die Karte noch funzt schon 9 Punkte einheimsen würde kann da was nicht stimmen 

Nagut, ich werd nachher mal nen Run hochladen um Präsenz zu zeigen, auch wenns nur nen Platzhalter wird


----------



## blackbolt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

@lippo 
der hier ist in meiner mutter ihrem rechner den würde ich zur not auch noch ausbauen
http://hwbot.org/submission/1061811_blackbolt_superpi_athlon_64_5600_x2_31sec_375ms
                                      31sec 375ms                                                                                        with                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Athlon 64 5600+ X2                                                                                                                                                                            at 2806MHz


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

[hwbot=2292560]submission[/hwbot]
So, vom Takt noch lange nicht da wo ich hin will und auch noch ohne Waza, aber wenn ich mir die anderen Ergebnisse so anschaue von der Effizienz schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

ist doch schon mal ein top run

wenn man em darkniz sein run anschaut
34min 32sec 16ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       darkniz                                                                                                                                            2586 MHz


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ja, geht aber besser - denke ich.
Ich hab ja noch ein paar CPU's hier, ich hoffe doch ganz stark das da eine dabei ist die mehr FSB verträgt.
Und da muss mehr Takt her. 
Edit:
Und der Bot ist schon wieder weg


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So habe auch mal einen kleinen Teil zu Cup beigetragen...einmal Platz 1 und einmal Platz 2

[hwbot=2292731]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292745]submission[/hwbot]

PS: Und mit Norman habe wir noch was mit den E2200 angestellt


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Sieht doch gut aus.
Meine Bartons hab ich durch, da ist nix mehr dabei was unter Luft mehr für 32m mehr schafft.
Ein paar Sek. kann ich übers Feintuning der Latenzen vielleicht noch raus holen, aber einen großen Konter kann ich da nicht mehr setzen.


----------



## teurorist (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

nicht ? schade ich hab mein alten 3200+ gerade ausgraben und an ein teammitglied verschicken lassen 3200+ haben wir damit mal validiert


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> unter Luft


 Mal schauen ob ich nicht noch was zum Kalt machen finde.


----------



## blackbolt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

[hwbot=2293654]submission[/hwbot]

so mehr plätze schaffe ich es nicht mehr nach oben die anderen vor mir haben LN2 benutzt

wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen *AMD Vision Score*

wir sind inmomment auf rang 3 

                                                                                      1Overclock.net                                                                                       88 pts
2XTREME OC Team Bulgaria                                                                                         61 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          3PC Games Hardware                                                                                       60 pts

*gogogo da geht noch was Team*

                                                                   bei der K8 Stage kann ich aufjeden fall noch was reissen


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Gestern den Ghettochiller aufgebaut. Probelauf-klappt, Wasser kalt-win startet und dann nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm .
Bis jetzt kein Lebenszeichen.

Edit:
Heute Mittag von der Arbeit gekommen, eingeschaltet - geht. Versteh ich nicht, freut mich aber.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So, eine Minute hab ich nochmal nachgelegt, hier ist dann aber ohne Dice wohl endgültig Schluss
[hwbot=2293844]submission[/hwbot]

Wie sieht das bei euch denn mit C2D aus?
Ich hab jetzt erst gesehen daß das ganze ja schon am 15.7 endet.
Haben wir eigentlich irgendwo einen Guide für'n UCBench2011?
Auf Anhieb hab ich da nix gefunden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Es scheint nämlich so, dass man nicht  alle Befehlssätze durchbenchen muss, sondern dass der schnellste reicht  (wenn man weiß welcher das ist, kann man den offenbar auch einzeln  benchen und damit vermutlich erheblich höheren Takt rausholen).  Vergleicht mal diese beiden Screenshots:

Masterchief79`s UCBench 2011 score: 827.3 MPT-score with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz)
HobieCat`s UCBench 2011 score: 869.9 MPT-score with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz)


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ihr könnt unter "Adv..." die optimale Kernanzahl und den besten Befehlssatz auswählen, dann ist der Test deutlich kürzer.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ihr könnt unter "Adv..." die optimale Kernanzahl und den besten Befehlssatz auswählen, dann ist der Test deutlich kürzer.


 

in den Bot regeln steht aber jenes hier..

*Any online UCBench2011 submission must comply to the following rules:*


*- default UCBench2011 settings*

Wobei mich beim x6 wundert das folgende Threads genutzt werden 1,2,3,4 und 6; was ist mit Thread 5 

Ansonsten währe ich auch für tipps dankbar, habe es mit nem frisch installiertem XP sp3 ohne GraKa Treiber probiert und schlechtere
Ergebnisse gehabt als mit meinem zugemüllten W7 64bit


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

*Any online UCBench2011 submission must comply to the following rules:*


*- default UCBench2011 settings*
Selbiges steht z.B. auch beim 3D Mark 05 und da darfst du auch die CPU Tests weglassen. Ich verstehe das eher so, dass am Algorithmus bzw. dem Score dadurch nichts verändert wird.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Habe mir gerade ergebnisse von Massman angesehen, der hat auch die test verkürzt und nur bestimmte modi ausgewählt.

Würde ja bei mir mit Luftkühlung den vorteil haben das die CPU nicht allzu warm werden kann, grad der x6 heizt dann recht ordentlich.
Wobei ich dann schon entgegenwirke und vor die beiden Frontlüfter am Gehäuse Kühlakkus stelle, damit sinkt die Temp auch noch etwas


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Test gerade beim Instruktionswechsel sehr oft abstürzt und man daher mit dem Takt deutlich stärker als sonst runtergehen muss. wPrime 1024M lief bei meinem Q6600 z.B. noch mit 4527MHz, aber der UCBench nur mit 4395. Vielleicht lässt sich das beheben, indem man nur einen Subtest auswählt.


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Beim Country Cup wurden auch schon einige Ergebnisse in der Art gemacht, da kam dann auch die Frage auf ob das legal ist. Die Ergebnisse wurden aber nicht geblockt, also ist der Trick in Ordnung.


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

wichtig ist nur das nicht die zu crackende rar Datei verändert wird. ansonsten wirklich immer die threadanzahl manuell einstellen und einmal unter standardsettings alle befehlsätze benchen und dann den schnellsten raus suchen. bei meinen q9550 war es meistens sse3.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Grad nen paar durchläufe gemacht, jedoch lohnt es nicht zum hochladen.
Beim Phenom reicht es nicht um den nächsten Platz zu holen und mit dem Athlon hab ich eh den 1. Platz


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ach ja, uns ist aufgefallen, dass wir vermutlich demnächst auch noch nen 1090T@Crosshair4@Kokü benchen können. Das liegt noch rum. 

Gerade teste ich ein paar 90nm Prescotts an, bei dem zweiten (Pentium 4 520J) habe ich das Problem gehabt, dass der FSB bzw. Taktgenerator völlig gesponnen hat. Ab ca. 310 FSB kam da nur noch Quark raus. Der zeigte mir dann 1,4GHz an, teilweise dann sogar 0MHz im BIOS und unter System Info stand nur noch überall Boot Failure. Vielleicht hatte ich auch irgendwo nen Tropfen Wasser zu viel, wobei eigentlich alles staubtrocken war beim Demontieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich glaub das nicht. Gerade ist auf Ebay eine GF3 TI500 für 36€ raus gegangen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich hab eher das hier beobachtet 
Tja, die Dinger werden langsam selten so wie's aussieht.


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

mann es hat doch bestimmt einer im team so einen lausigen AMD Bulldozer

für die HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC4: "The AMD Family" @ HWBOT

wir brauchen da unbedingt noch einen score auch wenn er nicht die welt ist

bin gerade am AMD Athlon 64 5600+ dran da kann ich aufjeden fall noch ein paar points machen


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Wenn kein Wunder geschieht wars das bei mir mit den K7 und für die anderen stages kann ich nichts verwertbares aufweisen.


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

so nach über 2 tagen und na ganzer menge runs war nicht mehr drinn

[hwbot=2296383]submission[/hwbot]

c....w.... hat über 20sec gebracht aber immer noch nicht genug
aber sehr efficient war der run trotzdem für dem takt


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Nice - leider fehlt uns immer noch ein Ergebnis für stage 5.
Ich konnte mich wie zu erwarten war auch nicht mehr verbessern, ohne Dice gehts da für mich nicht weiter.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

für am freitag sind 30kg trockeneis bestellt für den                                         
HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC6: "PCMark05 xCore & HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC2: "Core 2 OC

beim pcmark contest kann ich 1,2,3,4,6 cores machen

beim uc contest wollte ich noch die core 2 duo 5 und 8 machen

beim igp contest muss ich mal schauen was ich noch so hier rumfliegen habe


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



> beim uc contest wollte ich noch die core 2 duo 5 und 8 machen


Das ist gut, dann brauch ich mich vor dem Urlaub nicht lang machen, den 5er könnte ich nämlich auch noch beisteuern.
Und für den 2er haben wir ja schon ein Ergebnis.

Und nach dem Urlaub mach ich mich dann an die Geforce 256 bis einschließlich Geforce 5.
6,7 und 9 hab ich zwar auch da, aber die 6 ist nur AGP (íst auch schon drin) und für die 7 und 9 fehlt mir der Unterbau um ein ordentliches Ergebnis abzuliefern.
Als Notnagel kann ich die aber natürlich mal auf's 775er Brett schnallen.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



blackbolt schrieb:


> für am freitag sind 30kg trockeneis bestellt für den
> HWBOT  Team Cup 2012 - SC6: "PCMark05 xCore  & HWBOT Team  Cup 2012 - SC2: "Core 2 OC
> 
> beim pcmark contest kann ich 1,2,3,4,6 cores machen
> ...


 
sehr schön. hast du bei 8XXX einen QuadCore? ich kann vl.t noch ein 4er Ergebnis machen, wird aber nicht berauschend ausfallen, weil maximal Wasserkühlung da ist.

hat denn nicht noch einer einen core 2 duo der 7-Serie?



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das ist gut, dann brauch ich mich vor dem Urlaub nicht lang machen, den 5er könnte ich nämlich auch noch beisteuern.
> Und für den 2er haben wir ja schon ein Ergebnis.
> 
> Und nach dem Urlaub mach ich mich dann an die Geforce 256 bis einschließlich Geforce 5.
> ...


 sehr schön. in der 6er Kategorie hab ich noch eine Ultra für PCIe. Die wird bei Gelegenheit mal getestet.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So, seit gerade befinde ich mich im Besitz einer GF2 TI.
Fehl nur noch eine ordentliche GF3


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich hab mal nen C2D E3400 gebencht, war zwar nur Win7, aber mit 26 Prozessen ging das auch. Dritter Platz im Team Cup soweit..


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaub das nicht. Gerade ist auf Ebay eine GF3 TI500 für 36€ raus gegangen.


 
Das war ich dann wohl


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juli 2012)

Du bist ja bekloppt 
Das beste ist das ich die auch zu Fuß hätte abholen können.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ti 200 karten hatte ich ja schon , nur 500er sind so schwer zu bekommen dass es sich lohnt da etwas mehr auszugeben. Die wird auch nie mehr Verkauft  
Na dann hoffen wir mal dass die auch gut rennt und wir so nen guten wettkampf abliefen können


----------



## blackbolt (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Dice macht echt Spass
[hwbot=2298196]submission[/hwbot]
danke norman für den Tipp


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Update der Liste

Nur noch eine Woche bleibt für die UC Bench Stage. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer mit einem Core2Duo 7XXX. Ansonsten nicht die IGP Stage vergessen. Gerade die Ivy und Sandy Besitzer samt Z-Board können dort sehr leicht dran teilnehmen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich könnte bei AMD HD4000 mitmachen, hab noch so eine 4290er IGP.
Leider komm ich damit nicht weit über 3000 Punkte im 06 :/


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Holla,
hat eigentlich mal jemand nen Vergleich zwischen Win7 und Win XP im UCBench gemacht? Ich komm morgen wahrscheinlich an ein 4-5L LN2 dran, das würde reichen, um den E3400 nochmal kurz kaltzumachen. Hab aber grad kein XP aufgesetzt. Und wie verhält es sich mit Ram-Takt und Latenzen bzw. DualChannel? Den würde ich nämlich am liebsten auf dem Rampage Formula rebenchen, aber das kann nur noch Single Channel DDR2. Ich hab auch noch ein Rampage Extreme, aber das will ich erstmal in Ruhe lassen und die nur notdürftig wieder aufgelöteten Spulen (klebten beim Abmontieren noch am Kühler) erst ersetzen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So hab mal nen ersten Memory Clock Bench gemacht: Masterchief79`s Memory Clock score: 658.9 MHz with a DDR2 SDRAM

Irgendwas passt da aber noch überhaupt nicht, mit dem Modul habe ich schon ne Vali über 722MHz hinbekommen. Sowieso ist es ziemlich kacke, dass ein Screenshot Pflicht ist, weil man deswegen mit dem Ram-Takt erheblich runtergehen muss. Beim Speichern/Einfügen schmiert sonst regelmäßig das System ab.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

top - trage ich gleich mal ein.

du brauchst nur die druck taste bei der hohen frequenz drücken. das bild abspeichern kannst du auch mit einem stabilen memorytakt. also nachdem sichern vom bild und vali file einfach wieder runtertakten und dann erst das bild speichern.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ja, ich weiß, da bin ich gegen Ende dann auch drauf gekommen. Half aber nix, der Ram wollte nicht mehr mitmachen, auch das andere Modul nicht. Hab auf dem OS ein paar 32M Tweaks gemacht, vielleicht funkt da irgendwas dazwischen, ich probiers demnächst mal auf nem anderen Betriebssystem.


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So hab mal nen ersten Memory Clock Bench gemacht: Masterchief79`s Memory Clock score: 658.9 MHz with a DDR2 SDRAM


 
Bitte verwende in Zukunft nicht den 3:5 Teiler. Auf dem 400er Strap ist der 3:5 Teiler in Wahrheit nur 2:3, dementsprechend ist die echte Speicherfrequenz niedriger als angezeigt ( auf dem 200er Strap ist der Teiler in Ordnung ). Nur als Tipp damit deine Scores nicht im Nachhinein geblockt werden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Den Bug kenne ich (dank Lippokratis), ich bin dem aber nachgegangen und kann dir versichern, dass bei der Kombination auch der 3:5 Teiler ordentlich funktioniert. Speziell auf dem 400er Strap hab ich das jetzt zwar nicht probiert (da mir nicht bekannt war, dass das damit zusammenhängt), aber bisher war jeder Wert absolut korrekt. Auch mit dem 1:2 Teiler hab ich die Chips schon über 715MHz CL5 bekommen und ebenso war heute auch mit dem 1:2 Teiler der Wurm drin.


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Auf dem 400er Strap funktioniert der Teiler auf keinem Board, wenn du den Strap nicht direkt einstellst kann es vielleicht sein dass du bei bestimmten Einstellungen automatisch den 200er Strap verwendest. Mit CPU-Z 1.45 kannst du es glaube ich richtig auslesen, ist aber schon ne Weile her.
Bei HWBot wirst du aber auf jeden Fall Probleme bekommen wenn du den Teiler benutzt, die Scores werden immer auf Werte die dem 2:3 Teiler entsprechen korrigiert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Den Strap stelle ich immer manuell ein, 400 eignet sich für DDR2 OC nicht, weil man dann ja nen ewig hohen FSB braucht. Von daher würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Auf HWBot eingetragen sind im Moment 709MHz, auch 3:5, da hat aber noch keiner dran rumgepfuscht.  Masterchief79`s Memory Clock score: 709.3 MHz with a DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## blackbolt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ansonsten nicht die IGP Stage vergessen. Gerade die Ivy und Sandy Besitzer samt Z-Board können dort sehr leicht dran teilnehmen



hier mal ein igp ergebniss ,da war ich aber schon mal besser da stimmt was nicht selbst auf 3ghz hat der q6600 nicht mehr gebracht und auch ein e5200 auf 4ghz kam nicht höher ich muss mal schauen woran es liegt aber wenigstens überhaupt ein ergebniss

[hwbot=2300593]submission[/hwbot]

der ram bootet mit nem performance level 4 und ich kann nichts drann verändern sonst blue screen
mfg


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

so nach vielen versuchen auf 3 verschiedenen windoofs ist das das beste was ich rausbekommen habe

[hwbot=2303816]submission[/hwbot]

mfg


----------



## blackbolt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

[hwbot=2304288]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2304286]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2304285]submission[/hwbot]

3und 6 core kommen noch(beim 6 core habe ich ja den teamcup hintergrund vergessen)

mfg


----------



## Lippokratis (1. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

schöne Ergebnisse

hab mal die Liste aktualisiert. wir gehen ja in den letzten Monat des Team Cups.


----------



## blackbolt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

hier mal ein 3core ergebniss
[hwbot=2304787]submission[/hwbot]

Lippokratis könntest du auf der ersten seite wenn du sie nochmal aktuallisierst die namen der bencher zu den ergebisse dazu schreiben???

mfg blackbolt


----------



## Schnitzel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So, für die Geforce-History hab ich hab jetzt mal das Asrock in Betrieb genommen.
Die 256 läuft auf jeden Fall und hat DDR-Ram, ein erster schneller Test hat auf jeden Fall schonmal über 300 Punkte raus geschmissen.
Hat jemand noch ne Geforce 3?
Wenn nicht würde ich mir ansonsten eine besorgen, die fehlt mir bis jetzt nämlich noch.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



blackbolt schrieb:


> Lippokratis könntest du auf der ersten seite wenn du sie nochmal aktuallisierst die namen der bencher zu den ergebisse dazu schreiben???
> 
> mfg blackbolt


 
bitte schön



Schnitzel schrieb:


> So, für die Geforce-History hab ich hab jetzt mal das Asrock in Betrieb genommen.
> Die 256 läuft auf jeden Fall und hat DDR-Ram, ein erster schneller Test hat auf jeden Fall schonmal über 300 Punkte raus geschmissen.
> Hat jemand noch ne Geforce 3?
> Wenn nicht würde ich mir ansonsten eine besorgen, die fehlt mir bis jetzt nämlich noch.


 Top. Hast ne PN.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

So,
 Barisan hat alle meine Ergebnisse getopt, von daher kann ich mir das hochladen erst mal sparen.
Da ich aber hier ziemlich eingebunden war (Frau in Kur) hab ich das mit der GF3 in die hinterste Ecke des Gehirnkasten gedrückt.
Und jetzt ist wohl zu spät sich noch eine zu besorgen.
Jemand was in petto?


----------



## Jazzman (29. August 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Geht mir auch so . Naja ein GF9 Ergebniss kann ich liefern, wird aber nichts dolles, nur damit wir eins haben. Beim Ram geht noch was, werd da noch ein oder zwei Ergebnisse Hochladen


----------



## Lippokratis (3. September 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

der Team Cup ist Geschichte und ich denke mit unseren Ergebnissen kann man zufrieden sein. Einen dank an alle die sich dran beteiligt haben

den endstand trage ich nach, wenn alle Ergebnisse überprüft wurden und ein endgültiger Gewinner feststeht


----------



## Jazzman (3. September 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Was kommt eig. nach dem Team Cup? Wieder die Montas Challenge? Oder ist das noch nicht bekannt?


----------



## Turrican (3. September 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> Was kommt eig. nach dem Team Cup? Wieder die Montas Challenge? Oder ist das noch nicht bekannt?


 Ja, wird wieder kommen.


----------



## Matti OC (5. September 2012)

*AW: Team Cup - ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

HI, die Montas Challenge, fand ich auch besser.
Für kleine Teams war der Team Cup etwas Zeit aufwendig (wenn man schon so kaum Zeit hat und kaum einer mit macht )

Sub-competition 1: "GeForce History Tour" von GeForce 2 series bis GeForce 600 series hab ich mit gemacht 
Sub-competition 2: "Core 2 OC" UCBench2011 -hab ich voll gegessen
Sub-competition 3: "Memory Clock" -wäre viel mehr drin gewesen/  nur S2: FB-dimm hab ich nicht, den Rest schon 
Sub-competition 4: "The AMD Family" -da hätte ich wohl nur K10 testen können (da ich kein AMD Fan bin) 
Sub-competition 5: "IGP Platform" -vergessen 
Sub-competition 6: "PCMark05 xCore"- fast nur im default laufen lassen (ich kenne leider nicht die ganzen Tricks, voll sinnlos
                                                    da mit zubenchen)


In der Gesamtwertung 10 Platz für 4 aktive Member beim Cup, passt das schon 

HWBOT Team Cup 2012 @ HWBOT

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Nochmal ein Dankeschön an alle aktiven Bencher vom Team Cup.

Ab heute sind die Monats Challenges zurück. Jeweils sehr kurze Stages. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

infos zu stage 2 und 3 hinzugefügt


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Schon recht straffer Zeitplan. Mal schauen, ob ich was dazu beitragen kann.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ihr habt die erste stage iwi komplett verpennt
Der Zeitplan ist echt straff, vorallem weis man erst kurz vorher, welche Limits es gibt


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ihr habt die erste stage iwi komplett verpennt


 
ja kann sein. ich habs auch zu spät gesehen, das mal wieder ne Challenge ist.
bei dem Zeitplan werden aber sicherlich viele, die arbeiten oder was anderes machen, einige Stages verpennen. Der Zeitplan ist etwas sehr straf. HWBot sollte einfach wieder normale Challenges machen, wo man sich auch mal vorbereiten kann, um an den Wochenenden zu benchen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HWBot Monats-Challenge - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Das stimmt, hier weis man gar nicht, was einen erwartet Eine normale Challenge wäre auch mal wieder was, weil so ist es echt hart, in jeder stage mitzumachen


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

lieber spät als gar nicht habe ich den Thread mal aktualisiert für den Country Cup


----------



## DrOwnz (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

bencht einer von euch für die trinity-stage?

schöne grüße von Freeocen - where is the Limit?


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ja ich  Mache ich kommendes Wochenende.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Brauchst noch ne lightning? Er würde sie dir ausleihen bräuchte aber ne Ersatzkarte


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

wär genial. Hätte eine GTX560 die ich spontan verschicken könnte. Wäre das okay bis er sie wieder hat?


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

Ich denke schon, ich frag mal nach


----------



## DrOwnz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HWBot Country Cup - ehemals Team Cup, ehemals HWBot Monats-Challenge - Thread*

jo ich schick dir mal ICQ per PN


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch an Griechenland für den Sieg im Country Cup. Glückwunsch an Deutschland für einen guten 5. Platz. Vor Allem wurde etwas besser zusammengearbeitet als in den letzten Jahren 

Am 1. februar geht es dann weiter mit dem nächsten Team Cup. Mehr Informationen folgen noch.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2013)

Finde ich auch Wir haben dieses Jahr sehr gut miteinander gearbeitet, auch wenn wir leider nicht alles an Hardware hatten
Ich hoffe für dieses Jahr, das es nicht wieder über Weihnachten läuft, weil das war schon doof, vorallem was zum Kaltmachen aufzutreiben


----------



## Lubke (16. Januar 2013)

aber zu weihnachten isses doch auch so schon kalt 
leider wars nich kalt genug für meinen am2+  r.i.p.
freue mich aber schon auf den nächsten cup


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Januar 2013)

Infos zum team Cup sind online. Viele Stage und für jeden was dabei.

offizielle News zum Cup folgt wohl morgen mit einigen Änderungen, welche CPU für welche Stage benutzt werden kann


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

dann rührt mal kräftig die werbetrommel, damit möglichst viele mitmachen 



> the 3dmark03 stage will be limited to graphics cards that were available in each timeframe.


och nööö, ich hab mir doch schon ne 3850 agp für die alten und ne gtx680 oc für die neuen systeme zurechtgelegt


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2013)

Ausnahmsweise als fullquote damit der Zusammenhang aus dem anderen Thread rüber kommt.



Lubke schrieb:


> hast du auch ne ordentliche geforce2 dazu?
> 
> wie siehts mit anderer älterer hardware bei dir aus? in welchen stages könntes du mitmischen?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab ne Geforce 2 Ti hier die ich aber auch noch nicht getestet habe.
Dann halt noch so 20 S.370 CPU's die ich momentan garnicht näher benennen kann, sicherlich an die 100 S.462 CPU's nebst nf7-S, ein S.939 DFI SLI-DR nebst so an die 10 Single-Core CPU's.
Dann noch haufenweise AGP Karten Von TNT2 bis GT6600, dazu ein Asrock Dual-VSTA nebst einem E5700. 
Conroes und diverse Sockel 775 CPU's und ein ordentliches Brett sind auch da.
An Material fehlts also nicht.....
An Material fehlts also nicht.

HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC1: 1M Challenge

    #1: 2000: Coppermine, Tualatin
    #4: 2002: Barton, Thoroughbred  
    #6: 2004: Clawhammer, Winchester
    #7: 2006: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B2)
    #8: 2006: Manchester, Toledo, Windsor 
    #14: 2012: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver



HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC2: 3DMark03 Single GPU Historical Battle

    #1: 2000: Tualatin vs Thunderbird (Nvidia GeForce 2 series, ATI Radeon 8000 series family)
    #2: 2002: Northwood vs Barton (Nvidia GeForce 4 series, ATI Radeon 9000 series family)
    #3: 2004: Prescott vs Clawhammer (Nvidia GeForce 6 series, ATI Radeon X800 series family)
    #4: 2006: Conroe vs Toledo (ATI Radeon X1000 series, Nvidia GeForce 7 series family)    



HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC3: Vantage Full-out    
    #3: 2004: Clawhammer, Winchester
    #4: 2006: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B2)
    #5: 2006: Manchester, Toledo, Windsor  



Wenn ich das richtig überschaue könnte ich hier wohl Ergebnisse bringen, wie die ausfallen werden ....


----------



## Lubke (30. Januar 2013)

ärgerlich, du hast genau in den stages material, wo ich ggf auch was hätte 
für pentium III fehlt mir leider n gescheites brett  hab zwar n cusl2 hier liegen, aber das hat nen hau. das funzt nur noch mit via c3 cpus und nur solange ich kein mhz hochtakte, sonst startets gar nich erst >.<
hätte zwei 1400er tualatins hier und ne passende gf2 gts und glaub auch ti...



> #14: 2012: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver


da bin ich imho mal so richtig gut aufgestellt. ich hab sowohl nen bulldozer als auch nen piledriver, die über die 8 ghz-marke gehen.

aber ich bin noch unschlüssig, für welches team ich dieses jahr antreten soll^^ am liebsten eins mit ein- zwei leuten aus nrw mit denen man sich auch mal zu ner ln2-aktion treffen kann... vorzugsweise metalfans und trinkfest 
auf jeden fall möchte ich euch motivieren ordentlich mitzumischen. letztes jahr war pcghx leider nur unter ferner liefen... für das größte hwbot-team deuschlands etwas mager


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2013)

Wo ist denn dein Standort?


----------



## Lubke (30. Januar 2013)

im sonnigen westmünsterland 

und wo befindet sich dein dunkler keller?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2013)

Kalkar, Niederrhein - ein bisschen zu weit um mal eben rüber zu springen.
Ist wohl mein Schicksal, der nächste den ich kenne und mit dem ich benchen könnte wohnt mindestens 100Km entfernt.


----------



## Lubke (30. Januar 2013)

naja in meinem fall warens zuletzt noch n paar hundert km mehr...
in hamburg und würzburg die ecke...
da wars schon n krampf zweimal im jahr ne ln2-session auf die beine zu stellen...^^


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2013)

und jetzt simma vor der tür


----------



## Lubke (30. Januar 2013)

naja 100 km... das wäre aber schon ne verdammt große tür 

wieviel sinds denn von dir aus so pi mal daumen? :O


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Januar 2013)

Die Stage für demn Team Cup sind online und jeder kann sich schon mal GEdanken machen was er benchen kann/möchte. Wer ein paar Tipps hat was das Optimum darstellt, einfach eine kurze PM an mich, ich trage das später ein,

wer noch falsche verlinkungen etc. findet auch bitte kurz eine PM


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2013)

Warum sind den die großen T-Birds nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Turrican (31. Januar 2013)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Warum sind den die großen T-Birds nicht erlaubt?


 es sind nur die thunderbirds aus dem jahr 2000 erlaubt. die hohen kamen erst 2001 raus.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Januar 2013)

Ah-ja - Danke für die Info.


----------



## DasRegal (31. Januar 2013)

Mal sehen wer sich die Sockel A Spitze krallt. Ich muss mir noch ne 4600ti besorgen.

PS sehe gerade:


> *Turrican* hat sich mit einer _GeForce4 Ti 4600 Golden Sample_ mit 3330 3DMarks in 3DMark03 den *1. Platz* geholt. Für 424 MHz GPU- und 417 Speichertakt musste die Karte auf eine _Vapo LS_ geschnallt werden und -45° C


 
Wirst du die wieder benutzen Turrican oder ist die schon tot?


----------



## Turrican (1. Februar 2013)

ich werde nicht mitmachen, aber die karte lebt nachwievor.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Februar 2013)

*SC1: 1M Challenge competition und SC3: Vantage Full-out *

3: 2002: Northwood
Pentium 4 3.06 GHz

5: 2004: Gallatin, Prescott (non-64 bit)
Pentium 550

6: 2004: Clawhammer, Winchester
2xAthlon 64 3700+

#7: 2006: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B3)
Core 2 E6400 (2.13Ghz)

12: 2010: Deneb, Thuban, Zosma
Phenom II X4 955 BE

*SC2: 3DMark03 Single GPU Historical Battle competition*

4: 2006: Conroe vs. Windsor (ATI Radeon X1000 series, Nvidia GeForce 8 series family) 
Core 2 E6400 (2.13Ghz) + 8800GTX

6: 2010: Gulftown vs. Deneb (Nvidia GeForce 500 series, ATI Radeon HD 5000 series family) 			
Phenom II X4 955 BE + HD 5850

so die sachen habe ich noch zu hause liegen und kann sie zum teamcup dazu steuern

mfg


----------



## Lubke (1. Februar 2013)

> ich werde nicht mitmachen, ...


sonst wäre der team-cup vermutlich auch ne sehr einseitige geschichte 
bei deinem hardwarearsenal


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2013)

Hintergrundbild hinzugefügt, kann aber sein, dass es nicht das richtige ist.


----------



## blackbolt (2. Februar 2013)

doch ist schon richtig


----------



## DasRegal (4. Februar 2013)

Schonmal ein paar Schätze ausgegraben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Februar 2013)

Oh, der booster ist was feines.


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2013)

Was kann das Teil eigentlich? Hab es schon paar mal gesehen aber nie selbst verwendet.


----------



## Turrican (4. Februar 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was kann das Teil eigentlich? Hab es schon paar mal gesehen aber nie selbst verwendet.


 damit kannst die ram voltage auf bis zu 3.9v anheben.  
es werden da recht viele boards unterstützt, wie z.b. abit nf7-s oder asus p4c800 usw.


----------



## Lubke (5. Februar 2013)

3,9 volt? :O

wow sowas würde ich meinen alten rams nich mehr antun. alles über ddr400 is bei mir sowieso schon übern jordan


----------



## DasRegal (5. Februar 2013)

=D meine Geil One ddr600 cl2,5 müssen das aushalten. Man muss ja auch nicht gleich 3,9V geben. Das Teil dient auch zu Spannungsstabilisierung und das eingebaute Voltmeter zeigt dir auch immer die genaue Spannung an. Sehr praktisches Gadget.


----------



## Lubke (5. Februar 2013)

> Geil One ddr600 cl2,5


das is mal ordentlicher ddr ram 
den hätt ich auch gern Ö_Ö


----------



## Turrican (5. Februar 2013)

bh-5 halten solche spannungen aus, vorallem mit dem brainpower pcb. 
tccd stehen eher auf moderate spannungen.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Februar 2013)

Tja , den Ram dazu hab ich ........ nur ran kommen müsste man mal.


----------



## Lubke (5. Februar 2013)

> ...brainpower...



das müsste man mal übertakten können. 

wenigstens klappt schon ma das clear cmos jedes we


----------



## DasRegal (6. Februar 2013)

Ich sehe doch richtig, dass alle Thoroughbred CPUs erlaubt sind... egal ob A oder B.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Februar 2013)

ja alle T-bred. Bloß keine Bartons


----------



## DasRegal (6. Februar 2013)

Alles klar,
ich habe heute erstmal getestet welcher meiner T-bred der beste ist.
Ich denke 2,54Ghz unter LuKü ist ganz ok.
dasregal`s SuperPi - 1M score: 42sec 344ms with a Athlon XP 2600+ Thoroughbred
Ich habe noch viel Luft nach oben. Mainboard geht bis 240 und mal sehen was die CPU unter SS macht.

Aber der beste Moment des Tages war, dass ich heute zum ersten mal den BOOSTER auf dem DFI benutzt habe. 
Also erstmal in die Anleitung vom Booster geschaut: Supported Mainboards... DFI... NForce 2 Ultra... compatible:*NO*
Logische Schlussfolgerung-> erstmal ausprobieren. 
Spannung im Bios auf 2,6V gestellt und ein bisschen am Drehpoti gedreht. Und siehe da 2,7V. Naja noch ein kleines Stück mehr... doch dann gab es ein fiepsen und ein Transistor unter dem RAM hat gebrannt. 
Erster Gedanke: "Mist, alles hinüber"
Aber was soll ich sagen - das Mobo läuft besser als vorher.  Sockel A Technik ist einfach


----------



## Lubke (7. Februar 2013)

joah, so spontan auf den dritten... schon nicht übel für n vorläufiges ergebnis unter luft 



> compatible:NO
> Logische Schlussfolgerung-> erstmal ausprobieren.


das ist die richtige einstellung


----------



## DasRegal (8. Februar 2013)

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über Stage 4 gemacht? Oo


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Februar 2013)

Dafür bin ich mit Sicherheit ein Komplettausfall.


----------



## Lubke (8. Februar 2013)

wie wärs mit ner öffentlichen pcgh-lanparty mit einem pcghx-overclocking-live-event als zusätzliche unterhaltung für die teilnehmer, wo dann "zufällig" die benches gezeigt werden, die für den team-cup gebraucht werden?


----------



## TheJokr (8. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, da hat man nen vernünftigen Score und vergisst den Background einzustellen  Wenn am Dienstag Karneval vorbei ist, werde ich mal wieder XP rauskramen und den Score neu machen. Das sollte unter 6.812s liegen (Aktueller Top-Score: HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC1: 1M Challenge - SuperPi - 1M - Ivy-Stage)
Original Score: [hwbot=2352862]submission[/hwbot]

Ist mein erster OC-Versuch gewesen  Hatte nur kurz für nen 1M SuperPi Zeit.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich will dich nicht entmutigen, jedoch viel weiter wirst du ohne SS oder USW nicht kommen


----------



## blackbolt (8. Februar 2013)

war heute auch fleissig

[hwbot=2354266]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2354262]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2354280]submission[/hwbot]

beide 8800GTX wollten eben nicht laufen

waren zumindest 1 erster und 2 zweite Plätze

mfg


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr nice  ... meine Drehpotis sind immer noch nicht da =(


----------



## TheJokr (9. Februar 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht entmutigen, jedoch viel weiter wirst du ohne SS oder USW nicht kommen


Ich hab eh vor, nach der WaKü mir nen Pot zu bauen . Bis dahin muss es erstmal so reichen. Aber kurze frage: Was ist USW und SS? Irgendwie glaube ich, das eins davon ne Kaskaden-Kühlung ist  Und für 50 Punkte in der 1M-Team-Challange reichts auch erstmal 

Werde nach Karneval dann mal ernsthaft anfangen und auch nen paar Benchmarks mit CPU und Grafikkarte @ OC machen *freu*. Mal gucken was noch so dabei rauskommt.

@blackbolt: Nette Scores


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2013)

Eine SS ist ne Single Stage Kompressorkühlung. (Also es wird nur ein Kompressor benutzt) Bei einer Kaskade werden mehrere Kompressoren hintereinander geschaltet um eine höhere Kühlleistung zu erzeugen. Bitte verbessert mich falls ich falsch liege. ^^ Den Ausdruck USW habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.
Infos gibs bei: http://www.extremecooling.de


----------



## TheJokr (9. Februar 2013)

Ach so, danke 
So weit ich weiß ist eine Kaskade doch einfach so, dass eine kalte Flüssigkeit im eigenen Kreislauf eine Warme kühlt. Die warme wird ja durch CPU, etc. warm.


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2013)

Nein, ein Kompressor hat ja immer einen warmen Kreislauf und einen kalten Kreislauf. Bei einer Kaskade wird der warme Kreislauf des einem Kompressors von dem anderen Kompressor runter gekühlt. (2 Stufig) Es gibt auch leute die eine 4 Stufige Kaskade haben. Soweit ich weis ist das aber relativ kompliziert wegen den verschiedenen Füllgasen die man benutzen muss.

Edit: hier stehts auch nochmal  :
extremecooling - Funktion einer zweistufigen Kaskade


----------



## TheJokr (9. Februar 2013)

Man könnte ja auch direkt Kältetechnik studieren


----------



## DasRegal (12. Februar 2013)

Hey,
wie viel VDD würdet ihr einem NF2 Chipsatz zumuten? Habe heute VDimm und VCore Mod gemacht und jetzt fehlt theoretisch noch VDD, weil das der limitierende Punkt ist, aber das DFI NF2 Ultra A (nicht B^^) kann ja schon bis 1,9V (1,93 gemessen unter ilde) von Haus aus. Ich denke da so an 2.1/2.2V. Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht?

1,6VDD->220Mhz/1,7VDD->224Mhz/1,8VVDD->229Mhz/1,9VDD->2235Mhz... =(

Ein 2600+ ist schon abgeraucht, aber ich konnte bei Ebay 80 CPUs zum schnappa Preis ergattern...vllt ist da ja eine 3Ghz+ CPU dabei.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich komm mit meinem NF7 mit 1,6 - 1,7V bis über 260 .
[hwbot=2270243]submission[/hwbot]
Ist zwar nur für das FSB-Ergebnis aber auch so komme ich benchstable an die 240 ran.
[hwbot=2109509]submission[/hwbot]
Da muss es irgendwo ander klemmen.

Hast du keine CPU's mit freiem Multi?
Natürlich muss die CPU den hohen FSB mit machen, aber damit kannst du mal probieren wie weit du kommst.
Und nicht immer sind maximale Spannungen der Weg zu einem hohen FSB.


----------



## DasRegal (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe zwar keine Athlons mit freiem Multi, aber ich habe viele CPUs. Und alle die keine FSB Wall haben begrenzen auf dem Board an der gleichen Stelle. und wie du siehst skalliert das Board besser mit mehr Spannung. =// Ich habe drei NForce2 Ultra Mobos und alle sind Mist. 
Dann muss es ebend mit 2.2V leiden.

BTW: (Das soll kein Angebot sein sondern eine Feststellung) Ich weis nicht ob irgendwer P3 bencht aber ich habe hier 37 P3s (davon 13 die 1000er Variante)


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2013)

Damit brätst du aber deinen Chipsatz.
Das geht einmal gut, vielleicht auch fünfmal.

Ich hab insgesamt fünf Nforce2 Boards hier und *alle* gehen bis min. 225 mit den Standardspannungen.
Ich bin der Meinung da limitiert etwas anderes das nur überdeckt wird.
Ram über jeden Zweifel erhaben?


----------



## DasRegal (13. Februar 2013)

Also mein CPU Paket ist ebend angekommen. Da ist ein 3000+ XP-M dabei. Den teste ich heute abend mal. Der Ram muss eigentlich gut sein. Es sind ja selektierte BH-5 drauf und 300Mhz werden mit cl 2,5 ja garantiert und getestet habe ich den Ram mal bei 280Mhz mit cl2,5 ohne Probleme aber auf einem 939. Ich habe mir aber noch ein Set TCCDs bestellt. Mein NT gibt sehr stabile Spannung aus. Ich denke ich habe einfach Pech mit den Mobos gehabt. =(

Und wenn ich den Chipsatz brate...naja das Mobo ist zwar selten,aber max so 40€ wert.

Noch ne kleine Frage... APIC ist ja eine Energiesparmaßnahme die man eig ausschalten soll für max FSB. Wenn Ich APIC bei mir ausschalte startet Windows nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2013)

APIC ist für die Interrupts zuständig, was du meinst ist ACPI
Edit:
Kannst du mir mal den Link von der Auktion schicken?
Ich bin ja auch immer mal am schauen, aber das Paket ist mir irgendwie durch gegangen.


----------



## DasRegal (13. Februar 2013)

Oh man heute habe ich kb mehr. 12 CPUs auf Funktion getestet davon 8 in Ordnung, aber die *13te* hat mir mein a7n8x zerrissen.

Edit: Mobo geht wieder =D ... eine Klammer im Sockel war verbogen. Sockel geöffnet und Klammer wieder gerichtet.

Edit2: Das DFI habe ich jetzt mit zwei Athlon Mobile getestet und es ist einfach bei 235 Ende im Gelände. Doch ich habe jemand gefunden der sein NF7-S mit 2,15V  24/7 mit WaKü betrieben hat. Entweder mein DFI packt das oder es hat halt Pech ^^. Schnitzel wirst du noch am Team Cup teilnehmen?


----------



## Lubke (18. Februar 2013)

> ...aber die 13te hat mir mein a7n8x zerrissen.



wenn schwarze katzen übers mainboard rennen soll das auch meist böse enden. *grusel*

aktuell platz 8 von 63. da geht doch sicher noch was!  *anfeuer*


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2013)

Bin noch am testen, vorher hole ich kein Dice.


----------



## Lubke (18. Februar 2013)

kannst ja deine "testergebnisse" unter luft schon hochladen. als kleinen vorgeschmack sozusagen ^^
im mom gibts noch für fast jede stage ordentlich punkte, egal wie schwach das ergebnis ist 

was meint ihr, welchen platz traut ihr pcghx am ende zu?


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2013)

Naja, es gewinnt der der die besten Ergebnisse bringt, nicht der als erstes dran ist.



> was meint ihr, welchen platz traut ihr pcghx am ende zu?


Schwer zu sagen, hängt wohl davon ab ob und wenn wie wir stage 4 meistern


----------



## Lubke (18. Februar 2013)

> Naja, es gewinnt der der die besten Ergebnisse bringt, nicht der als erstes dran ist.


das stimmt natürlich, aber ein bisschen flagge zeigen und frühzeitig oben mitmischen kann ja auch nich schaden 

klar, is nur ne selbsteinschätzung, aber find ich mal interessant. letztes jahr bei tweakpc haben wir im vorfeld geschätzt, dass platz 5 für uns realistisch wäre, und genau da sind wir auch gelandet^^

ich hoffe ihr findet ne aktion, auf der ihr die benches für stage 4 machen könnt


----------



## DasRegal (18. Februar 2013)

Platz 5 vllt. 



> Bin noch am testen, vorher hole ich kein Dice. ​


So siehts bei mir auch aus. Habe außerdem noch ein NF7-s ersteigert, 4x Twinmos Ram und meine Geforce 2 Ti ist auch angekommen.
Leider ist die nicht im Referenzdesign. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand mit dem VMod helfen.


----------



## Lubke (19. Februar 2013)

platz 5 wäre schon nicht schlecht  ich drücke euch die daumen dass ihr das schafft

geforce 2 ti? ich glaub die war nicht zugelassen weil zu neu für die stage, oder?
ich hätte nämlich auch eine gehabt und musste die gts nehmen...


----------



## DasRegal (19. Februar 2013)

Mist,... du hast recht =( jetzt habe ich die umsonst gekauft.


----------



## blackbolt (6. März 2013)

hier ist einen für den Teamcup

[hwbot=2363582]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht, vorerst Platz zwei.
Ich werd wohl so ab mitte des Monats mal die MEsser wetzen


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2013)

Habe mir ein i7-920 inkl. GIGABYTE X58A-OC Board besorgt für den Cup  Werde 1M und beim 03er mit einer GTX280 benchen.


----------



## Moose83 (23. März 2013)

Denk dran Roman, kein D0


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. März 2013)

Hey, mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab noch nen ganzen Haufen 478er P4's für 1M Substage 3, da könnte ich ja mein P4C800E-Deluxe mal wieder rausholen, Kokü drauf und los gehts


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Denk dran Roman, kein D0



Weiß ich


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2013)

Habe 50 Punkte mit dem 1M bei Ivy Bridge eingefahren 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

[hwbot=2369393]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2013)

Sehr schön Roman
Bekomme heute auch genug LN2 für den Teamcup


----------



## Lubke (19. April 2013)

hier rührt sich ja im mom nich grad viel :O

was is denn nu aus dem ganzen ln2 geworden? ^^

euch fehlen nur 4 pünktchen zu einer top-10 platzierung. da geht doch sicher noch was, oder?


----------



## Ü50 (28. April 2013)

Ich konnte drei Ergebnisse beisteuern. Ich hoffe, es hilft fürs Gesamtergebnis etwas zu verbessern.


----------

